# Need help with computer, possible virus and slowness



## TryingToProve

I went to my parents house yesterday and they had a virus on their computer. Errors kept popping up saying the hard drive was full, etc. No desktop was showing or anything, just a windows recovery (I think fake scam thing) showing all the things that were wrong. I managed to create a new user account and delete that user account. Their computer is still very slow, but they are able to get on the internet and stuff. Can you please tell me what I need to download on their computer to fix it. My computer messed up a few months ago and I downloaded malwarebytes and hijack I think and then showed my logs on here and someone so nice told me what to delete after I copied the logs here. Is there any way that yall could send me those links to download that stuff on my parents computer and help theirs please? Thanks so much in advance. I live next door to them, so I can fix it as soon as yall reply. Thank you so much!


----------



## linkin

Check the security sticky. You will need Malwarebytes, HijackThis as well as CCleaner and Defraggler for general cleanup of the computer. Things to run include disk cleanup, windows updates, etc etc. I have no idea what to decipher from HJT logs so I'll let someone who knows they're doing look at those for you.


----------



## johnb35

Here is what you need then just post the logs afterwards.

Please download Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware from *here* or *here* and save it to your desktop.

Double-click *mbam-setup.exe* and follow the prompts to install the program.
At the end, be sure a checkmark is placed next to
*Update Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware*
and *Launch Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware*
 
then click *Finish*.
If an update is found, it will download and install the latest version.  *Please keep updating until it says you have the latest version.*
Once the program has loaded, select *Perform quick scan*, then click *Scan*.
When the scan is complete, click *OK*, then *Show Results* to view the results.
Be sure that everything is checked, and click *Remove Selected*.
A log will be saved automatically which you can access by clicking on the *Logs* tab within Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware

If for some reason Malwarebytes will not install or run please download and run Rkill.scr,  Rkill.exe, or Rkill.com  but *DO NOT *reboot the system and then try installing or running Malwarebytes.  If Rkill (which is a black box) appears and then disappears right away or you get a message saying rkill is infected, keep trying to run rkill until it over powers the infection and temporarily kills it.  Once a log appears on the screen, you can try running malwarebytes or downloading other programs.



Download the HijackThis installer from *here*.  
Run the installer and choose *Install*, indicating that you accept the licence agreement.  The installer will place a shortcut on your desktop and launch HijackThis.

Click *Do a system scan and save a logfile*

_Most of what HijackThis lists will be harmless or even essential, don't fix anything yet._

Post the logfile that HijackThis produces along with the Malwarebytes Anti-Malware log


----------



## Perkomate

oh here we go, johnb35 is on the case. you're in good hands now buddy!


----------



## TryingToProve

Hey thanks so much. I am going to finishing working (I work from home) then go nextdoor to my folks and do all of this! Thanks so much!!


----------



## TryingToProve

Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware 1.50.1.1100
www.malwarebytes.org
Database version: 6508
Windows 5.1.2600 Service Pack 3
Internet Explorer 8.0.6001.18702
5/4/2011 6:27:31 PM
mbam-log-2011-05-04 (18-27-30).txt
Scan type: Quick scan
Objects scanned: 174930
Time elapsed: 33 minute(s), 54 second(s)

Memory Processes Infected: 0
Memory Modules Infected: 1
Registry Keys Infected: 6
Registry Values Infected: 1
Registry Data Items Infected: 3
Folders Infected: 17
Files Infected: 979

Memory Processes Infected:
(No malicious items detected)

Memory Modules Infected:
c:\WINDOWS\system32\authz32.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Delete on reboot.

Registry Keys Infected:
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{03F619C0-B60F-4E7A-9FC7-D324EC380F7d} (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\Browser Helper Objects\{03F619C0-B60F-4E7A-9FC7-D324EC380F7D} (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_CURRENT_USER\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Ext\Settings\{03F619C0-B60F-4E7A-9FC7-D324EC380F7D} (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_CURRENT_USER\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Ext\Stats\{03F619C0-B60F-4E7A-9FC7-D324EC380F7D} (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\.fsharproj (Trojan.BHO) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Error Fix (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.

Registry Values Infected:
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Policies\Explorer\Run\RTHDBPL (Trojan.Agent) -> Value: RTHDBPL -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.

Registry Data Items Infected:
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Security Center\AntiVirusDisableNotify (PUM.Disabled.SecurityCenter) -> Bad: (1) Good: (0) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Security Center\FirewallDisableNotify (PUM.Disabled.SecurityCenter) -> Bad: (1) Good: (0) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Policies\System\DisableTaskMgr (PUM.Hijack.TaskManager) -> Bad: (1) Good: (0) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.

Folders Infected:
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\start menu\Programs\windows recovery (Trojan.FakeAV) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\all users\application data\49947538 (Rogue.Multiple) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\pcobackups (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\quarantinew (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\quarantinew\2011-03-10 12-00-300 (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\quarantinew\2011-03-18 12-43-190 (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\quarantinew\2011-03-21 15-25-000 (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Results (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\systemproc (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\program files\error fix (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\program files\error fix\PW (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\program files\mozilla firefox\extensions\{9ce11043-9a15-4207-a565-0c94c42d590d} (Worm.Prolaco.M) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\program files\mozilla firefox\extensions\{9ce11043-9a15-4207-a565-0c94c42d590d}\chrome (Worm.Prolaco.M) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\program files\mozilla firefox\extensions\{9ce11043-9a15-4207-a565-0c94c42d590d}\chrome\content (Worm.Prolaco.M) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\all users\start menu\Programs\error fix (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.

Files Infected:
c:\documents and settings\all users\application data\ujidnaprpken.exe (Trojan.FakeAlert) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\Desktop\windows recovery.lnk (Trojan.FakeAV) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\start menu\Programs\windows recovery\uninstall windows recovery.lnk (Trojan.FakeAV) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\start menu\Programs\windows recovery\windows recovery.lnk (Trojan.FakeAV) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\system32\authz32.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Delete on reboot.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\spy_ignore.db (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2010-04-01 12-00-030.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2010-04-01 12-00-080.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2010-04-02 12-00-030.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2010-04-02 12-00-070.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2010-04-03 12-00-030.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2010-04-03 12-00-070.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2010-04-04 12-00-020.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2010-04-04 12-00-070.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2010-04-05 12-00-030.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2010-04-05 12-00-070.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2010-04-06 12-00-030.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2010-04-06 12-00-130.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2010-04-07 12-00-050.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2010-04-07 12-00-100.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2010-04-08 12-00-070.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2010-04-09 12-00-010.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2010-04-09 12-00-050.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2010-04-10 12-00-040.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2010-04-10 12-00-080.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2010-04-11 12-00-140.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2010-04-11 12-00-190.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2010-04-12 12-00-030.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2010-04-12 12-00-070.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2010-04-13 12-00-020.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2010-04-13 12-00-080.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2010-04-14 12-00-030.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2010-04-14 12-00-070.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2010-04-15 12-00-010.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2010-04-16 12-00-050.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2010-04-16 12-00-070.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2010-04-17 12-00-010.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2010-04-17 12-00-030.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2010-04-18 12-00-010.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2010-04-18 12-00-030.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2010-04-19 12-00-010.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2010-04-19 12-00-040.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2010-04-20 12-00-020.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2010-04-20 12-00-050.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2010-04-21 12-00-030.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2010-04-21 12-00-090.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2010-04-22 12-00-050.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2010-04-22 12-00-080.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2010-03-31 12-00-060.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2010-04-08 12-00-030.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2010-04-15 12-00-040.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2010-04-23 12-00-010.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2010-04-30 12-00-130.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2010-05-08 12-00-030.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2010-05-16 12-00-080.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2010-05-24 12-00-010.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2010-06-01 12-00-070.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2010-06-10 12-00-010.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2010-06-19 12-00-110.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2010-06-27 12-00-010.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2010-07-05 12-00-050.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2010-04-23 12-00-030.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2010-04-24 12-00-020.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2010-04-24 12-00-050.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2010-04-25 12-00-030.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2010-04-25 12-00-050.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2010-04-26 12-00-070.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2010-04-26 12-00-100.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2010-04-27 12-00-020.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2010-04-27 12-00-050.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2010-04-28 12-00-010.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2010-04-28 12-00-030.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2010-04-29 12-00-040.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2010-04-29 12-00-070.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2010-04-30 12-00-110.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2010-05-01 12-00-030.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2010-05-01 12-00-080.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2010-05-02 12-00-010.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2010-05-02 12-00-030.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2010-05-03 12-00-010.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2010-05-03 12-00-030.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2010-05-04 12-00-020.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2010-05-04 12-00-040.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2010-05-05 12-00-020.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2010-05-05 12-00-040.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2010-05-06 12-00-030.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2010-05-06 12-00-050.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2010-05-07 12-00-010.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2010-05-07 12-00-030.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2010-05-08 12-00-060.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2010-05-09 12-00-010.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2010-05-09 12-00-040.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2010-05-11 12-00-010.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2010-05-11 12-00-030.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2010-05-12 12-00-010.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2010-05-12 12-00-030.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2010-05-13 12-00-030.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2010-05-13 12-00-050.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2010-05-14 12-00-010.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2010-05-14 12-00-030.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2010-05-15 12-00-010.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2010-05-15 12-00-030.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2010-05-16 12-00-040.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2010-05-17 12-00-010.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2010-05-17 12-00-030.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2010-05-18 12-00-010.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2010-05-18 12-00-040.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2010-05-19 12-00-030.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2010-05-19 12-00-070.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2010-05-20 12-00-070.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2010-05-20 12-00-090.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2010-05-21 12-00-010.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2010-05-21 12-00-030.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2010-05-22 12-00-070.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2010-05-22 12-00-190.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2010-05-23 12-00-010.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2010-05-23 12-00-030.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2010-05-24 12-00-050.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2010-05-25 12-00-030.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2010-05-25 12-00-060.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2010-05-26 12-00-010.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2010-05-26 12-00-030.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2010-05-27 12-00-010.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2010-05-27 12-00-040.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2010-05-29 12-00-020.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2010-05-29 12-00-040.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2010-05-30 12-00-020.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2010-05-30 12-00-050.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2010-05-31 12-00-010.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2010-05-31 12-00-030.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2010-06-01 12-00-040.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2010-06-02 12-00-130.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2010-06-02 12-00-160.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2010-06-03 12-00-020.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2010-06-03 12-00-040.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2010-06-05 12-00-040.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2010-06-05 12-00-060.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2010-06-06 12-00-010.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2010-06-06 12-00-030.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2010-06-07 12-00-010.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2010-06-07 12-00-030.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2010-06-08 12-00-010.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2010-06-08 12-00-040.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2010-06-09 12-00-020.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2010-06-09 12-00-060.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2010-06-10 12-00-040.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2010-06-12 12-00-020.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2010-06-12 12-00-040.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2010-06-13 12-00-040.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2010-06-13 12-00-090.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2010-06-14 12-00-040.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2010-06-14 12-00-100.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2010-06-15 12-00-020.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2010-06-15 12-00-060.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2010-06-16 12-00-020.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2010-06-16 12-00-040.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2010-06-17 12-00-010.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2010-06-17 12-00-030.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2010-06-19 12-00-050.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2010-06-20 12-00-070.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2010-06-20 12-00-110.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2010-06-21 12-00-020.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2010-06-21 12-00-050.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2010-06-22 12-00-040.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2010-06-22 12-00-070.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2010-06-23 12-00-040.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2010-06-23 12-00-100.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2010-06-24 12-00-050.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2010-06-24 12-00-080.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2010-06-25 12-00-450.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2010-06-25 12-00-550.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2010-06-26 12-00-040.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2010-06-26 12-00-090.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2010-06-27 12-00-040.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2010-06-28 12-00-020.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2010-06-28 12-00-050.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2010-06-29 12-00-010.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2010-06-29 12-00-040.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2010-06-30 12-00-040.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2010-06-30 12-00-070.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2010-07-01 12-00-020.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2010-07-01 12-00-050.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2010-07-03 12-00-060.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2010-07-03 12-00-100.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2010-07-04 12-00-020.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2010-07-04 12-00-050.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2010-07-05 12-00-030.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2010-07-06 12-00-260.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2010-07-06 12-00-290.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2010-07-07 12-00-020.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2010-07-07 12-00-040.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2010-07-08 12-00-310.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2010-07-08 12-00-330.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2010-07-09 12-00-020.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2010-07-09 12-00-050.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2010-07-10 12-00-030.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2010-07-10 12-00-050.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2010-07-11 12-00-080.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2010-07-11 12-00-280.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2010-07-12 12-00-030.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2010-07-12 12-00-060.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2010-07-13 12-00-050.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2010-07-14 12-00-020.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2010-07-14 12-00-050.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2010-07-15 12-00-010.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2010-07-15 12-00-050.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2010-07-16 12-00-030.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2010-07-16 12-00-060.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2010-07-17 12-00-060.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2010-07-17 12-00-100.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2010-07-18 12-00-030.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2010-07-18 12-00-080.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2010-07-19 12-00-080.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2010-07-19 12-00-110.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2010-07-20 12-00-020.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2010-07-21 12-00-050.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2010-07-21 12-00-080.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2010-07-22 12-00-030.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2010-07-22 12-00-060.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2010-07-23 12-00-350.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2010-07-23 12-00-380.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2010-07-24 12-00-040.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2010-07-24 12-00-070.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2010-07-25 12-00-040.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2010-07-25 12-00-110.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2010-07-26 12-00-060.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2010-07-26 12-00-090.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2010-07-27 12-00-040.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2010-07-27 12-00-070.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2010-07-28 12-00-130.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2010-07-29 12-00-030.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2010-07-29 12-00-060.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2010-07-30 12-00-010.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2010-07-30 12-00-040.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2010-07-31 12-00-050.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2010-07-31 12-00-080.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2010-08-01 12-00-060.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2010-08-01 12-00-120.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2010-08-02 12-00-030.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2010-08-02 12-00-060.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2010-08-03 12-00-020.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2010-08-03 12-00-050.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2010-08-04 12-00-040.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2010-08-05 12-00-180.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2010-08-05 12-00-200.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2010-08-06 12-00-030.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2010-08-06 12-00-050.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2010-08-07 12-00-060.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2010-08-07 12-00-090.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2010-08-08 12-00-060.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2010-08-08 12-00-090.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2010-08-09 12-00-030.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2010-08-09 12-00-050.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2010-08-10 12-00-050.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2010-08-10 12-00-080.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2010-08-11 12-00-040.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2010-08-11 12-00-090.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2010-08-12 12-00-060.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2010-08-13 12-00-020.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2010-08-13 12-00-050.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2010-08-14 12-00-040.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2010-08-14 12-00-060.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2010-08-15 12-00-070.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2010-08-15 12-00-110.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2010-08-16 12-00-010.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2010-08-16 12-00-040.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2010-08-17 12-00-050.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2010-08-17 12-00-080.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2010-08-18 12-00-060.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2010-08-18 12-00-090.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2010-08-19 12-00-010.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2010-07-20 12-00-050.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2010-07-28 12-00-090.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2010-08-04 12-00-070.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2010-08-12 12-00-030.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2010-08-19 12-00-030.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2010-08-27 12-00-020.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2010-09-03 12-00-060.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2010-09-11 12-00-010.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2010-09-18 12-00-110.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2010-09-26 12-00-120.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2010-10-02 12-00-030.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2010-10-09 12-00-070.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2010-10-17 12-00-070.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2010-08-20 12-00-010.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2010-08-20 12-00-040.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2010-08-21 12-00-070.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2010-08-21 12-00-120.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2010-08-22 12-00-040.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2010-08-22 12-00-070.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2010-08-23 12-00-140.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2010-08-23 12-00-260.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2010-08-24 12-00-070.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2010-08-24 12-00-110.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2010-08-25 12-00-050.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2010-08-25 12-00-090.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2010-08-26 12-00-280.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2010-08-26 12-00-290.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2010-08-27 12-00-050.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2010-08-28 12-00-090.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2010-08-28 12-00-120.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2010-08-29 12-00-110.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2010-08-29 12-00-170.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2010-08-30 12-00-040.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2010-08-30 12-00-070.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2010-08-31 12-00-080.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2010-08-31 12-00-110.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2010-09-01 12-00-030.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2010-09-01 12-00-050.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2010-09-02 12-00-420.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2010-09-02 12-00-480.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2010-09-03 12-00-040.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2010-09-04 12-00-070.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2010-09-04 12-00-180.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2010-09-05 12-00-010.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2010-09-05 12-00-030.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2010-09-06 12-00-040.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2010-09-06 12-00-070.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2010-09-07 12-00-020.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2010-09-07 12-00-050.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2010-09-08 12-00-040.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2010-09-08 12-00-070.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2010-09-09 12-00-340.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2010-09-09 12-00-360.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2010-09-10 12-00-040.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2010-09-10 12-00-070.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2010-09-11 12-00-030.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2010-09-12 12-00-050.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2010-09-12 12-00-100.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2010-09-13 12-00-010.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2010-09-13 12-00-040.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2010-09-14 12-00-030.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2010-09-14 12-00-060.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2010-09-15 12-00-010.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2010-09-15 12-00-040.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2010-09-16 12-00-020.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2010-09-16 12-00-040.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2010-09-17 12-00-030.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2010-09-17 12-00-060.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2010-09-18 12-00-080.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.


----------



## TryingToProve

c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2010-09-19 12-00-050.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2010-09-19 12-00-090.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2010-09-20 12-00-070.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2010-09-20 12-00-110.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2010-09-21 12-00-030.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2010-09-21 12-00-070.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2010-09-22 12-00-340.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2010-09-22 12-00-370.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2010-09-23 12-00-370.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2010-09-23 12-00-390.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2010-09-24 12-00-030.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2010-09-24 12-00-060.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2010-09-25 12-00-040.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2010-09-25 12-00-070.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2010-09-26 12-00-160.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2010-09-27 12-00-040.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2010-09-27 12-00-070.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2010-09-28 12-00-050.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2010-09-28 12-00-070.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2010-09-29 12-00-030.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2010-09-29 12-00-060.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2010-09-30 12-00-050.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2010-09-30 12-00-070.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2010-10-01 12-00-040.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2010-10-01 12-00-080.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2010-10-02 12-00-060.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2010-10-03 12-00-060.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2010-10-03 12-00-130.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2010-10-04 12-00-120.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2010-10-04 12-00-160.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2010-10-05 12-00-070.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2010-10-05 12-00-110.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2010-10-06 12-00-060.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2010-10-06 12-00-110.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2010-10-07 12-00-020.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2010-10-07 12-00-060.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2010-10-08 12-00-020.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2010-10-08 12-00-050.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2010-10-09 12-00-040.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2010-10-10 12-00-020.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2010-10-10 12-00-050.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2010-10-11 12-00-080.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2010-10-11 12-00-170.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2010-10-12 12-00-090.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2010-10-12 12-00-110.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2010-10-13 12-00-080.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2010-10-13 12-00-100.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2010-10-14 12-00-020.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2010-10-14 12-00-040.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2010-10-15 12-00-020.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2010-10-15 12-00-040.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2010-10-16 12-00-080.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2010-10-16 12-00-100.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2010-10-17 12-00-090.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2010-10-18 12-00-060.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2010-10-18 12-00-090.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2010-10-19 12-00-030.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2010-10-19 12-00-120.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2010-10-20 12-00-090.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2010-10-20 12-00-130.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2010-10-21 12-00-040.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2010-10-21 12-00-060.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2010-10-22 12-00-040.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2010-10-22 12-00-060.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2010-10-23 12-00-050.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2010-10-23 12-00-080.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2010-10-24 12-00-150.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2010-10-25 12-00-040.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2010-10-25 12-00-070.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2010-10-26 12-00-010.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2010-10-26 12-00-050.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2010-10-27 12-00-070.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2010-10-27 12-00-100.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2010-10-28 12-00-100.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2010-10-28 12-00-150.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2010-10-29 12-00-050.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2010-10-29 12-00-080.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2010-10-30 12-00-170.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2010-10-30 12-00-210.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2010-10-31 12-00-080.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2010-10-31 12-00-120.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2011-01-01 12-00-010.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2011-01-01 12-00-040.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2011-01-02 12-00-030.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2011-01-02 12-00-040.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2011-01-03 12-00-010.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2011-01-03 12-00-020.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2011-01-04 12-00-010.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2011-01-04 12-00-011.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2011-01-05 12-00-010.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2011-01-05 12-00-011.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2011-01-06 12-00-020.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2011-01-06 12-00-040.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2010-11-01 12-00-060.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2010-11-08 12-00-090.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2010-11-16 12-00-030.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2010-11-23 12-00-130.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2010-12-01 12-00-060.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2010-12-08 12-00-070.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2010-12-16 12-00-030.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2010-12-23 12-00-200.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2011-01-07 12-00-080.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2011-01-14 12-00-090.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2011-01-22 12-00-090.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2011-01-29 12-00-020.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2011-02-06 12-00-090.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2010-11-01 12-00-100.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2010-11-02 12-00-090.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2010-11-02 12-00-170.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2010-11-03 12-00-030.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2010-11-03 12-00-050.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2010-11-04 12-00-040.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2010-11-04 12-00-070.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2010-11-05 12-00-030.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2010-11-05 12-00-080.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2010-11-06 12-00-030.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2010-11-06 12-00-060.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2010-11-07 12-00-100.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2010-11-07 12-00-340.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2010-11-08 12-00-050.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2010-11-09 12-00-060.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2010-11-09 12-00-100.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2010-11-10 12-00-100.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2010-11-10 12-00-140.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2010-11-11 12-00-110.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2010-11-11 12-00-160.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2010-11-12 12-00-050.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2010-11-12 12-00-090.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2010-11-13 12-00-040.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2010-11-13 12-00-060.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2010-11-14 12-00-120.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2010-11-14 12-00-190.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2010-11-15 12-00-040.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2010-11-15 12-00-080.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2010-11-16 12-00-060.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2010-11-17 12-00-050.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2010-11-17 12-00-110.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2010-11-18 12-00-030.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2010-11-18 12-00-060.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2010-11-19 12-00-090.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2010-11-19 12-00-140.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2010-11-20 12-00-040.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2010-11-20 12-00-080.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2010-11-21 12-00-040.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2010-11-21 12-00-070.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2010-11-22 12-00-040.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2010-11-22 12-00-060.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2010-11-23 12-00-090.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2010-11-24 12-00-140.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2010-11-24 12-00-190.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2010-11-25 12-00-090.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2010-11-25 12-00-140.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2010-11-26 12-00-050.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2010-11-26 12-00-070.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2010-11-27 12-00-010.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2010-11-27 12-00-040.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2010-11-28 12-00-180.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2010-11-28 12-00-310.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2010-11-29 12-00-060.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2010-11-29 12-00-110.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2010-11-30 12-00-080.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2010-11-30 12-00-120.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2010-03-26 09-41-120.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2010-03-26 12-00-010.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2010-03-26 12-00-011.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2010-03-27 12-00-010.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2010-03-27 12-00-011.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2010-03-28 03-17-430.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2010-03-28 12-00-000.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2010-03-28 12-00-010.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2010-03-28 20-56-510.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2010-03-29 12-00-030.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2010-03-29 12-00-080.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2010-03-30 12-00-030.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2010-03-30 12-00-080.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2010-03-31 12-00-020.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2010-12-01 12-00-100.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2010-12-02 12-00-170.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2010-12-02 12-00-210.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2010-12-03 12-00-120.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2010-12-03 12-00-230.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2010-12-04 12-00-040.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2010-12-04 12-00-070.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2010-12-05 12-00-070.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2010-12-05 12-00-160.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2010-12-06 12-00-060.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2010-12-06 12-00-100.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2010-12-07 12-00-050.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2010-12-07 12-00-100.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2010-12-08 12-00-030.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2010-12-09 12-00-040.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2010-12-09 12-00-070.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2010-12-10 12-00-110.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2010-12-10 12-00-140.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2010-12-11 12-00-090.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2010-12-11 12-00-110.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2010-12-12 12-00-100.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2010-12-12 12-00-140.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.

continued.....


----------



## TryingToProve

c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2010-12-13 12-00-180.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2010-12-13 12-00-310.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2010-12-14 12-00-070.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2010-12-14 12-00-110.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2010-12-15 12-00-230.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2010-12-15 12-00-310.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2010-12-16 12-00-060.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2010-12-17 12-00-110.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2010-12-17 12-00-150.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2010-12-18 12-00-040.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2010-12-18 12-00-070.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2010-12-19 12-00-080.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2010-12-19 12-00-120.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2010-12-20 12-00-040.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2010-12-20 12-00-090.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2010-12-21 12-00-030.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2010-12-21 12-00-050.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2010-12-22 12-00-050.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2010-12-22 12-00-090.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2010-12-23 12-00-140.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2010-12-24 12-00-110.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2010-12-24 12-00-150.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2010-12-25 12-00-110.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2010-12-25 12-00-150.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2010-12-26 12-00-020.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2010-12-26 12-00-050.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2010-12-27 12-00-010.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2010-12-27 12-00-040.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2010-12-28 12-00-070.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2010-12-28 12-00-110.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2010-12-29 12-00-040.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2010-12-29 12-00-060.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2010-12-30 12-00-060.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2010-12-30 12-00-090.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2010-12-31 12-00-120.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2010-12-31 12-00-150.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2011-01-07 12-00-081.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2011-01-08 12-00-100.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2011-01-08 12-00-120.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2011-01-09 12-00-050.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2011-01-09 12-00-060.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2011-01-10 12-00-070.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2011-01-10 12-00-080.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2011-01-11 12-00-080.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2011-01-11 12-00-110.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2011-01-12 12-00-090.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2011-01-12 12-00-100.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2011-01-13 12-00-070.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2011-01-13 12-00-080.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2011-01-14 12-00-080.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2011-01-15 12-00-010.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2011-01-15 12-00-011.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2011-01-16 12-00-110.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2011-01-16 12-00-120.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2011-01-17 12-00-150.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2011-01-17 12-00-160.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2011-01-18 12-00-020.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2011-01-18 12-00-021.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2011-01-19 12-00-080.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2011-01-19 12-00-081.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2011-01-20 12-00-090.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2011-01-20 12-00-100.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2011-01-21 12-00-080.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2011-01-21 12-00-090.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2011-01-22 12-00-100.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2011-01-23 12-00-070.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2011-01-23 12-00-071.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2011-01-24 12-00-010.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2011-01-24 12-00-011.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2011-01-25 12-00-100.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2011-01-25 12-00-110.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2011-01-26 12-00-120.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2011-01-26 12-00-140.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2011-01-27 12-00-220.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2011-01-27 12-00-230.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2011-01-28 12-00-100.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2011-01-28 12-00-110.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2011-01-29 12-00-010.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2011-01-30 12-00-090.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2011-01-30 12-00-100.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2011-01-31 12-00-030.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2011-01-31 12-00-040.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2011-02-01 12-00-450.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2011-02-01 12-00-560.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2011-02-02 12-00-540.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2011-02-02 12-01-020.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2011-02-03 12-00-090.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2011-02-03 12-00-110.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2011-02-04 12-00-100.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.


----------



## TryingToProve

c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2011-02-04 12-00-120.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2011-02-05 12-00-000.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2011-02-05 12-00-010.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2011-02-06 12-00-100.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2011-02-07 12-00-020.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2011-02-07 12-00-030.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2011-02-08 12-00-110.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2011-02-08 12-00-120.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2011-02-09 12-00-010.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2011-02-09 12-00-020.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2011-02-10 12-00-070.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2011-02-10 12-00-090.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2011-02-11 12-00-000.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2011-02-11 12-00-010.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2011-02-12 12-00-000.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2011-02-12 12-00-010.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2011-02-13 12-00-010.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2011-02-14 12-00-080.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2011-02-14 12-00-090.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2011-02-15 12-00-090.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2011-02-15 12-00-100.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2011-02-16 12-00-120.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2011-02-16 12-00-150.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2011-02-17 12-00-080.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2011-02-17 12-00-090.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2011-02-18 12-00-080.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2011-02-18 12-00-081.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2011-02-19 12-00-110.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2011-02-19 12-00-120.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2011-02-20 12-00-110.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2011-02-20 12-00-130.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2011-02-21 12-00-011.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2011-02-22 12-00-080.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2011-02-22 12-00-081.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2011-02-23 12-00-090.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2011-02-23 12-00-100.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2011-02-24 12-00-030.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2011-02-24 12-00-060.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2011-02-25 12-00-110.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2011-02-25 12-00-130.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2011-02-26 12-00-080.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2011-02-26 12-00-100.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2011-02-27 12-00-070.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2011-02-27 12-00-080.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2011-02-28 12-00-070.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2011-03-01 12-00-100.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2011-03-01 12-00-130.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2011-03-02 12-00-100.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2011-03-02 12-00-110.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2011-03-03 12-00-080.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2011-03-03 12-00-090.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2011-03-04 12-00-070.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2011-03-04 12-00-080.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2011-03-05 12-00-000.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2011-03-05 12-00-010.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2011-03-06 12-00-040.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2011-03-06 12-00-041.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2011-03-07 12-00-080.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2011-03-07 12-00-090.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2011-03-08 12-00-131.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2011-03-09 12-00-010.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2011-03-09 12-00-011.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2011-03-10 12-00-040.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2011-03-10 12-00-050.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2011-03-11 12-00-010.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2011-03-11 12-00-011.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2011-03-12 12-00-010.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2011-03-12 12-00-020.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2011-03-13 12-00-000.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2011-03-13 12-00-010.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2011-03-14 12-00-100.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2011-03-14 12-00-110.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2011-03-15 12-00-110.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2011-03-16 12-00-080.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2011-03-16 12-00-090.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2011-03-17 12-00-160.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2011-03-17 12-00-180.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2011-03-18 12-00-300.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2011-03-18 12-00-450.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2011-03-19 12-00-010.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2011-03-19 12-00-020.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2011-03-20 12-00-120.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2011-03-20 12-00-130.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2011-03-21 12-00-010.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2011-03-21 12-00-011.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2011-03-22 12-00-060.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2011-03-22 12-00-070.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2011-03-23 12-00-100.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2011-03-24 12-00-090.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2011-03-24 12-00-100.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2011-03-25 12-00-000.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2011-03-25 12-00-010.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2011-03-26 12-00-020.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2011-03-26 12-00-030.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2011-03-27 12-00-210.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2011-03-27 12-00-240.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2011-03-28 12-00-010.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2011-03-28 12-00-030.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2011-03-29 12-00-110.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2011-03-29 12-00-111.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2011-03-30 12-00-070.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2011-03-31 12-00-010.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2011-03-31 12-00-020.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2011-04-01 12-00-070.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2011-04-01 12-00-080.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2011-04-02 12-00-080.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2011-04-02 12-00-090.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2011-04-03 12-00-070.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2011-04-03 12-00-080.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2011-04-04 12-00-070.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2011-04-04 12-00-080.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2011-04-05 12-00-000.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2011-04-05 12-00-010.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2011-04-06 12-00-000.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2011-04-06 12-00-010.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2011-02-21 12-00-010.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2011-02-28 12-00-080.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2011-03-08 12-00-130.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2011-03-15 12-00-120.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2011-03-23 12-00-090.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2011-03-30 12-00-080.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2011-04-07 12-00-070.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2011-04-14 12-00-100.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2011-04-22 12-00-110.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2010-07-13 12-00-030.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2010-10-24 12-00-190.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2011-02-13 12-00-011.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2011-04-07 12-00-080.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2011-04-08 12-00-410.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2011-04-08 12-00-420.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2011-04-09 12-00-000.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2011-04-09 12-00-010.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2011-04-10 12-00-010.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2011-04-10 12-00-020.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2011-04-11 12-00-010.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2011-04-11 12-00-011.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2011-04-12 12-00-010.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2011-04-12 12-00-011.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2011-04-13 12-00-070.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2011-04-13 12-00-080.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2011-04-14 12-00-090.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2011-04-15 12-00-010.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2011-04-15 12-00-020.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2011-04-16 12-00-000.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2011-04-16 12-00-010.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2011-04-17 12-00-000.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2011-04-17 12-00-010.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2011-04-18 12-00-100.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2011-04-18 12-00-110.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2011-04-19 12-00-100.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2011-04-19 12-00-110.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2011-04-20 12-00-010.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2011-04-20 12-00-011.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2011-04-21 12-00-010.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2011-04-21 12-00-011.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2011-04-22 12-00-130.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2011-04-23 12-00-100.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2011-04-23 12-00-120.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2011-04-24 12-00-080.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2011-04-24 12-00-090.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2011-04-25 12-00-080.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2011-04-25 12-00-081.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2011-04-26 12-00-090.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2011-04-26 12-00-100.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2011-04-27 12-00-100.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2011-04-27 12-00-101.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2011-04-28 12-00-070.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2011-04-28 12-00-080.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2011-04-29 12-00-000.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2011-04-29 12-00-010.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2011-04-30 12-02-070.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Logs\2011-04-30 12-02-350.log (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\quarantinew\2011-03-10 12-00-300\filelist.db (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\quarantinew\2011-03-10 12-00-300\regb-0.db (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\quarantinew\2011-03-10 12-00-300\regb-1.db (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\quarantinew\2011-03-10 12-00-300\regb-10.db (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\quarantinew\2011-03-10 12-00-300\regb-100.db (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\quarantinew\2011-03-10 12-00-300\regb-101.db (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\quarantinew\2011-03-10 12-00-300\regb-102.db (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\quarantinew\2011-03-10 12-00-300\regb-103.db (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\quarantinew\2011-03-10 12-00-300\regb-104.db (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\quarantinew\2011-03-10 12-00-300\regb-105.db (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\quarantinew\2011-03-10 12-00-300\regb-106.db (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\quarantinew\2011-03-10 12-00-300\regb-107.db (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\quarantinew\2011-03-10 12-00-300\regb-108.db (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\quarantinew\2011-03-10 12-00-300\regb-109.db (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\quarantinew\2011-03-10 12-00-300\regb-11.db (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\quarantinew\2011-03-10 12-00-300\regb-110.db (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\quarantinew\2011-03-10 12-00-300\regb-111.db (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\quarantinew\2011-03-10 12-00-300\regb-112.db (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\quarantinew\2011-03-10 12-00-300\regb-113.db (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\quarantinew\2011-03-10 12-00-300\regb-26.db (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\quarantinew\2011-03-10 12-00-300\regb-27.db (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\quarantinew\2011-03-10 12-00-300\regb-28.db (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\quarantinew\2011-03-10 12-00-300\regb-29.db (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\quarantinew\2011-03-10 12-00-300\regb-3.db (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\quarantinew\2011-03-10 12-00-300\regb-30.db (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\quarantinew\2011-03-10 12-00-300\regb-31.db (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\quarantinew\2011-03-10 12-00-300\regb-32.db (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\quarantinew\2011-03-10 12-00-300\regb-33.db (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\quarantinew\2011-03-10 12-00-300\regb-34.db (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\quarantinew\2011-03-10 12-00-300\regb-35.db (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\quarantinew\2011-03-10 12-00-300\regb-36.db (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\quarantinew\2011-03-10 12-00-300\regb-37.db (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\quarantinew\2011-03-10 12-00-300\regb-38.db (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\quarantinew\2011-03-10 12-00-300\regb-39.db (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\quarantinew\2011-03-10 12-00-300\regb-4.db (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\quarantinew\2011-03-10 12-00-300\regb-40.db (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\quarantinew\2011-03-10 12-00-300\regb-41.db (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\quarantinew\2011-03-10 12-00-300\regb-42.db (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\quarantinew\2011-03-10 12-00-300\regb-44.db (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\quarantinew\2011-03-10 12-00-300\regb-45.db (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\quarantinew\2011-03-10 12-00-300\regb-46.db (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\quarantinew\2011-03-10 12-00-300\regb-47.db (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\quarantinew\2011-03-10 12-00-300\regb-48.db (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\quarantinew\2011-03-10 12-00-300\regb-49.db (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\quarantinew\2011-03-10 12-00-300\regb-5.db (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\quarantinew\2011-03-10 12-00-300\regb-50.db (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\quarantinew\2011-03-10 12-00-300\regb-51.db (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\quarantinew\2011-03-10 12-00-300\regb-52.db (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\quarantinew\2011-03-10 12-00-300\regb-53.db (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\quarantinew\2011-03-10 12-00-300\regb-54.db (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\quarantinew\2011-03-10 12-00-300\regb-55.db (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\quarantinew\2011-03-10 12-00-300\regb-56.db (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\quarantinew\2011-03-10 12-00-300\regb-57.db (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\quarantinew\2011-03-10 12-00-300\regb-58.db (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\quarantinew\2011-03-10 12-00-300\regb-59.db (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\quarantinew\2011-03-10 12-00-300\regb-6.db (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\quarantinew\2011-03-10 12-00-300\regb-60.db (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\quarantinew\2011-03-10 12-00-300\regb-62.db (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\quarantinew\2011-03-10 12-00-300\regb-63.db (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\quarantinew\2011-03-10 12-00-300\regb-64.db (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\quarantinew\2011-03-10 12-00-300\regb-65.db (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\quarantinew\2011-03-10 12-00-300\regb-66.db (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\quarantinew\2011-03-10 12-00-300\regb-67.db (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\quarantinew\2011-03-10 12-00-300\regb-68.db (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\quarantinew\2011-03-10 12-00-300\regb-69.db (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\quarantinew\2011-03-10 12-00-300\regb-7.db (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\quarantinew\2011-03-10 12-00-300\regb-70.db (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\quarantinew\2011-03-10 12-00-300\regb-71.db (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\quarantinew\2011-03-10 12-00-300\regb-72.db (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\quarantinew\2011-03-10 12-00-300\regb-73.db (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\quarantinew\2011-03-10 12-00-300\regb-74.db (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\quarantinew\2011-03-10 12-00-300\regb-75.db (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\quarantinew\2011-03-10 12-00-300\regb-76.db (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\quarantinew\2011-03-10 12-00-300\regb-77.db (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\quarantinew\2011-03-10 12-00-300\regb-78.db (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\quarantinew\2011-03-10 12-00-300\regb-79.db (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\quarantinew\2011-03-10 12-00-300\regb-80.db (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\quarantinew\2011-03-10 12-00-300\regb-81.db (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\quarantinew\2011-03-10 12-00-300\regb-82.db (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\quarantinew\2011-03-10 12-00-300\regb-83.db (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\quarantinew\2011-03-10 12-00-300\regb-84.db (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\quarantinew\2011-03-10 12-00-300\regb-85.db (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\quarantinew\2011-03-10 12-00-300\regb-86.db (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\quarantinew\2011-03-10 12-00-300\regb-87.db (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\quarantinew\2011-03-10 12-00-300\regb-88.db (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\quarantinew\2011-03-10 12-00-300\regb-89.db (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\quarantinew\2011-03-10 12-00-300\regb-9.db (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\quarantinew\2011-03-10 12-00-300\regb-90.db (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\quarantinew\2011-03-10 12-00-300\regb-91.db (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\quarantinew\2011-03-10 12-00-300\regb-92.db (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\quarantinew\2011-03-10 12-00-300\regb-93.db (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\quarantinew\2011-03-10 12-00-300\regb-94.db (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\quarantinew\2011-03-10 12-00-300\regb-95.db (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\quarantinew\2011-03-10 12-00-300\regb-96.db (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\quarantinew\2011-03-10 12-00-300\regb-97.db (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\quarantinew\2011-03-10 12-00-300\regb-98.db (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\quarantinew\2011-03-10 12-00-300\regb-99.db (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\quarantinew\2011-03-10 12-00-300\regb-114.db (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\quarantinew\2011-03-10 12-00-300\regb-132.db (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\quarantinew\2011-03-10 12-00-300\regb-25.db (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\quarantinew\2011-03-10 12-00-300\regb-43.db (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\quarantinew\2011-03-10 12-00-300\regb-61.db (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\quarantinew\2011-03-10 12-00-300\regb-8.db (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\quarantinew\2011-03-10 12-00-300\regb-115.db (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\quarantinew\2011-03-10 12-00-300\regb-116.db (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\quarantinew\2011-03-10 12-00-300\regb-117.db (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\quarantinew\2011-03-10 12-00-300\regb-118.db (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\quarantinew\2011-03-10 12-00-300\regb-119.db (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\quarantinew\2011-03-10 12-00-300\regb-12.db (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\quarantinew\2011-03-10 12-00-300\regb-120.db (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\quarantinew\2011-03-10 12-00-300\regb-121.db (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\quarantinew\2011-03-10 12-00-300\regb-122.db (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\quarantinew\2011-03-10 12-00-300\regb-123.db (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\quarantinew\2011-03-10 12-00-300\regb-124.db (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\quarantinew\2011-03-10 12-00-300\regb-125.db (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\quarantinew\2011-03-10 12-00-300\regb-126.db (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\quarantinew\2011-03-10 12-00-300\regb-127.db (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\quarantinew\2011-03-10 12-00-300\regb-128.db (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\quarantinew\2011-03-10 12-00-300\regb-129.db (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\quarantinew\2011-03-10 12-00-300\regb-13.db (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\quarantinew\2011-03-10 12-00-300\regb-130.db (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\quarantinew\2011-03-10 12-00-300\regb-131.db (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\quarantinew\2011-03-10 12-00-300\regb-133.db (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\quarantinew\2011-03-10 12-00-300\regb-134.db (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\quarantinew\2011-03-10 12-00-300\regb-135.db (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\quarantinew\2011-03-10 12-00-300\regb-136.db (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\quarantinew\2011-03-10 12-00-300\regb-137.db (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\quarantinew\2011-03-10 12-00-300\regb-138.db (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\quarantinew\2011-03-10 12-00-300\regb-139.db (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\quarantinew\2011-03-10 12-00-300\regb-14.db (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\quarantinew\2011-03-10 12-00-300\regb-140.db (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\quarantinew\2011-03-10 12-00-300\regb-141.db (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\quarantinew\2011-03-10 12-00-300\regb-142.db (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\quarantinew\2011-03-10 12-00-300\regb-143.db (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\quarantinew\2011-03-10 12-00-300\regb-144.db (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\quarantinew\2011-03-10 12-00-300\regb-145.db (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\quarantinew\2011-03-10 12-00-300\regb-146.db (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\quarantinew\2011-03-10 12-00-300\regb-147.db (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\quarantinew\2011-03-10 12-00-300\regb-148.db (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\quarantinew\2011-03-10 12-00-300\regb-149.db (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\quarantinew\2011-03-10 12-00-300\regb-15.db (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\quarantinew\2011-03-10 12-00-300\regb-150.db (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\quarantinew\2011-03-10 12-00-300\regb-151.db (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\quarantinew\2011-03-10 12-00-300\regb-152.db (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\quarantinew\2011-03-10 12-00-300\regb-153.db (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\quarantinew\2011-03-10 12-00-300\regb-154.db (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\quarantinew\2011-03-10 12-00-300\regb-155.db (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\quarantinew\2011-03-10 12-00-300\regb-16.db (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\quarantinew\2011-03-10 12-00-300\regb-17.db (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\quarantinew\2011-03-10 12-00-300\regb-18.db (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\quarantinew\2011-03-10 12-00-300\regb-19.db (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\quarantinew\2011-03-10 12-00-300\regb-2.db (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\quarantinew\2011-03-10 12-00-300\regb-20.db (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\quarantinew\2011-03-10 12-00-300\regb-21.db (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\quarantinew\2011-03-10 12-00-300\regb-22.db (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\quarantinew\2011-03-10 12-00-300\regb-23.db (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\quarantinew\2011-03-10 12-00-300\regb-24.db (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\quarantinew\2011-03-18 12-43-190\filelist.db (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\quarantinew\2011-03-18 12-43-190\regb-0.db (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\quarantinew\2011-03-18 12-43-190\regb-1.db (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\quarantinew\2011-03-21 15-25-000\filelist.db (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Results\Evidence.db (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Results\Junk.db (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Results\Registry.db (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\compaq_owner\application data\error fix\Results\Update.db (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\program files\error fix\definitions.db (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\program files\error fix\error fix.exe (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\program files\error fix\error fix.url (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\program files\error fix\privacy.db (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\program files\error fix\PW.zip (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\program files\error fix\startup.db (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\program files\error fix\PW\general.html (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\program files\error fix\PW\optimizations.html (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\program files\error fix\PW\privacy.html (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\program files\error fix\PW\scheduler.html (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\program files\error fix\PW\startup.html (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\program files\error fix\PW\wizard.css (Rogue.ErrorFix) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\program files\mozilla firefox\extensions\{9ce11043-9a15-4207-a565-0c94c42d590d}\chrome.manifest (Worm.Prolaco.M) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\program files\mozilla firefox\extensions\{9ce11043-9a15-4207-a565-0c94c42d590d}\install.rdf (Worm.Prolaco.M) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\program files\mozilla firefox\extensions\{9ce11043-9a15-4207-a565-0c94c42d590d}\chrome\content\timer.xul (Worm.Prolaco.M) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.


Here is the Malwarebytes Log. I am sorry it has taken a couple of days. I am going to try and do the hijack one now. The malwarebytes shows over 1000 files infected. Then I tried to remove them and this popped up : "Certain items could not be removed"

Thank you again so much in advance. You are so so so so nice.

I could not enter it in one post. It said I had too many characters. I am so so so sorry for putting it in so many, but that was the only way I could. This is only the malwarebytes log. Tell me what you think? I have to go the hijack tomorrow because I do not have time to do that one tonight. Thank you again!

EDITED TO ADD: Okay I am at my house now. It took my 50000 years to do this at my parents house because their computer is soooo slow. I was doing this one log thing for over an hour!


----------



## johnb35

While you are over there, please also do the following.

download and run ccleaner.

http://download.cnet.com/ccleaner/

Install the program, open it up and click on run cleaner.  This may take some time if not maintenance has been done on that system.  This program will delete all temporary internet and system files so that the speed should increase somewhat.

Also please post an uninstall log using hijackthis.  Open hijackthis, click on open misc tools section, click on open uninstall manager, click on save list and save it, then copy and paste that log back here.

So I need the following logs when you reply.

1. Hijackthis log
2.  Uninstall list


----------



## TryingToProve

Okay when I go over there this afternoon, I will do these both. Thanks again John!!


----------



## TryingToProve

I just came from my parents house. Their computer is way slower than it was before. It took 25 minutes just to pull up google! I am at my house now. I am saving Hijack and the clean to my jump drive. I am going to get it from there when I go to their house. I will update soon. My dad thinks im making his computer worse. He said its slower than ever. I said well I am not done yet. So I have to fix it today. Please help and thank you so much again!!!!


----------



## TryingToProve

When I went to get it off my jump drive at my parents, it said parameters incorrect. Also, I cannot download it from this site hijack, it wont pop up. It does then disappears, so I think my best best is putting it on this jump drive. I apparently did it wrong. thanks again for your help in advance.


----------



## TryingToProve

I just pulled the hijack and ccleaner off my jump drive at my house and it works. Please tell me what to do, to fix my parents computer since I cannot get hijack or ccleaner on their compuyter please.


----------



## johnb35

Have you installed hijackthis and cleaner to your parents computer?  Your post is kinda confusing. I posted instructions on how to run each one.


----------



## TryingToProve

I am sorry. It will not let me pull up the hijack cleaner. I click the "here" that you posted the other day like I did with the malwarebytes and a new window pops up that says blank then I see hijack start to pop up then it disappears and nothing happens. I even saved it on my hump drive and took the jump drive to my parents house and inserted it in their computer and tried to get it off of that, but when I do it says parameters incorrect. What do I do now? Thanks again!


----------



## TryingToProve

It says that the computer admin has settings that will not let me download hijack this. I am in safemode now on their computer.


----------



## TryingToProve

Okay I have created a new account on windows. I deleted all other accounts, but when I restart my computer it shows 2 accounts, the one I created and Administrator. I did not create that one. Please help me. It will not let me download hijack this. I did run ccleaner and I am running malwarebytes. Hello4 popped up a lot earlier. I am in safe mode now.


----------



## johnb35

TryingToProve said:


> I click the "here" that you posted the other day like I did with the malwarebytes and a new window pops up that says blank then I see hijack start to pop up then it disappears and nothing happens.



What is "here"?  You are running windows XP correct?

You must be doing something wrong if hijackthis won't install.


----------



## TryingToProve

I am not doing anything wrong i do not think. I got in safe mode and someone created administrator. When I try to download hijack it says the admin will not let me. I downloaded hijack on MY computer at MY home today. There is some virus that is creating administrator and controlling everything. I googled it, but I only want to do what you recommend since you helped me fix my computer months ago.

Also, I am sorry for the confusion. I know I am making no sense. At MY house next door I ran Hijack, etc on my computer at my house.

Then I went next door to my parents house and used their computer and it will not let me. I tested it all out on my computer and its all fine. So I am pretty sure I am doing it right.

The "here" that I clicked was the Hijack one. I ran malwarebytes yesterday on their computer and posted it here. Then I went back there today to my parents house and it would not allow me to do hijack this.


----------



## johnb35

The hidden administrator account will appear in safe mode, so you are fine.  When you created the new account did you give yourself adminstrator privileges?


----------



## TryingToProve

Yes I did.


----------



## johnb35

What happens when you try to install hijackthis, what is the exact error message you get?  Can you browse the internet?  If so please go here and download it from their computer.

http://free.antivirus.com/hijackthis/

Click the blue "installer" link under version 2.04 and try installing it and tell me what happens.


----------



## TryingToProve

I tried to click "here" in your post that you posted for the Hijackthis and when I do a blank screen pops up and nothing happens. So I went to download.com & downloaded it from there & an error pops up that says the systems administrator has set policies to prevent this installation...and does not let me do it.

I am at MY house now next door. I cannot go back to my parents house until tomorrow (my daughter is asleep and my husband is working). 

Do you think since I tried to download it from download.com and it did NOT work that it would work on the link you just provided me? Also, yes I can browse then internet ONLY in safemode. If I am not in safemode there is just no way. It is way too slow.

I unplugged my parents computer before I left just in case. So what do you recommend I do tomorrow?? Thank you so much again John. You are just so nice.


----------



## johnb35

I understand now.  On the "here" link you need to right click on it and click on "open in new window"  Then it should work correctly.


----------



## TryingToProve

Okay what if it does not work then what do I do? Because It did pop up when I went to download.com and downloaded it, but when it finished that the systems administrator has set policies to prevent this installation message popped up.


----------



## johnb35

> If for some reason Malwarebytes will not install or run please download and run Rkill.scr,  Rkill.exe, or Rkill.com  but *DO NOT *reboot the system and then try installing or running Malwarebytes.  If Rkill (which is a black box) appears and then disappears right away or you get a message saying rkill is infected, keep trying to run rkill until it over powers the infection and temporarily kills it.  Once a log appears on the screen, you can try running malwarebytes or downloading other programs.


That procedure also pertains to hijackthis, its possible you are still infected and the malware is stopping hijackthis from installing/running, so follow the procedure and let me know what happens.  There will be a log that pops up on the screen after rkill runs.  If you could please save the log and post in a reply so i can see it.


----------



## TryingToProve

So I should do the Rkill if the opening a new window for hijack does not work? or do it first?


----------



## johnb35

Try doing hijackthis without running rkill first.  But I think you should be able to run it ok without it.


----------



## TryingToProve

Okay thank you so much. Have you heard of this virus before? A hello4 box kept popping up when I started XP normally. Then I did cntrl alt delete and went to processes and OMG there was so much there, it was crazy!


----------



## johnb35

I can't say I have personally, but there are anywhere from 5 to 10 new malware created daily.  This may take some time to get cleaned up so please bare with me and be patient.


----------



## TryingToProve

I will & thank you so much!


----------



## TryingToProve

I tried to open it in a new window and it did open, but again it wouldnt run, it said the administrator set policies to not allow it.

OKay I went and click that free virus link you showed me last night. I did the executable one and here is that log file.

Logfile of Trend Micro HijackThis v2.0.4
Scan saved at 11:00:04 AM, on 5/6/2011
Platform: Windows XP SP3 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v8.00 (8.00.6001.18702)
Boot mode: Safe mode with network support

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\Program Files\Common Files\McAfee\McSvcHost\McSvHost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\mfevtps.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\McAfee\SystemCore\mfefire.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\WREI8WLX\HijackThis[1].exe

R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {047B5C1F-D6B8-4C71-8546-58D11EEF1A96} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\authz32.dll (file missing)
O2 - BHO: AcroIEHlprObj Class - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 6.0\Reader\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: Search Helper - {6EBF7485-159F-4bff-A14F-B9E3AAC4465B} - C:\Program Files\Microsoft\Search Enhancement Pack\Search Helper\SEPsearchhelperie.dll
O2 - BHO: scriptproxy - {7DB2D5A0-7241-4E79-B68D-6309F01C5231} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\McAfee\SystemCore\ScriptSn.20110102062528.dll
O2 - BHO: Windows Live ID Sign-in Helper - {9030D464-4C02-4ABF-8ECC-5164760863C6} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Windows Live\WindowsLiveLogin.dll
O2 - BHO: Google Toolbar Helper - {AA58ED58-01DD-4d91-8333-CF10577473F7} - C:\Program Files\Google\Google Toolbar\GoogleToolbar_32.dll
O2 - BHO: Google Toolbar Notifier BHO - {AF69DE43-7D58-4638-B6FA-CE66B5AD205D} - C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\5.6.6209.1142\swg.dll
O2 - BHO: McAfee SiteAdvisor BHO - {B164E929-A1B6-4A06-B104-2CD0E90A88FF} - c:\PROGRA~1\mcafee\SITEAD~1\mcieplg.dll
O2 - BHO: MSN Toolbar BHO - {d2ce3e00-f94a-4740-988e-03dc2f38c34f} - C:\Program Files\MSN Toolbar\Platform\4.0.0379.0\npwinext.dll
O2 - BHO: Java(tm) Plug-In 2 SSV Helper - {DBC80044-A445-435b-BC74-9C25C1C588A9} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jp2ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: JQSIEStartDetectorImpl - {E7E6F031-17CE-4C07-BC86-EABFE594F69C} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\lib\deploy\jqs\ie\jqs_plugin.dll
O2 - BHO: ShopAtHomeIEHelper - {E8DAAA30-6CAA-4b58-9603-8E54238219E2} - C:\Program Files\SelectRebates\Toolbar\ShopAtHomeToolbar.dll
O3 - Toolbar: McAfee SiteAdvisor Toolbar - {0EBBBE48-BAD4-4B4C-8E5A-516ABECAE064} - c:\PROGRA~1\mcafee\SITEAD~1\mcieplg.dll
O3 - Toolbar: ShopAtHome Toolbar - {98279C38-DE4B-4bcf-93C9-8EC26069D6F4} - C:\Program Files\SelectRebates\Toolbar\ShopAtHomeToolbar.dll
O3 - Toolbar: MSN Toolbar - {8dcb7100-df86-4384-8842-8fa844297b3f} - C:\Program Files\MSN Toolbar\Platform\4.0.0379.0\npwinext.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Google Toolbar - {2318C2B1-4965-11d4-9B18-009027A5CD4F} - C:\Program Files\Google\Google Toolbar\GoogleToolbar_32.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [hpsysdrv] c:\windows\system\hpsysdrv.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [KBD] C:\HP\KBD\KBD.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [iTunesHelper] C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Recguard] C:\WINDOWS\SMINST\RECGUARD.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [VTTimer] VTTimer.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AGRSMMSG] AGRSMMSG.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PS2] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ps2.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HPDJ Taskbar Utility] C:\WINDOWS\system32\spool\drivers\w32x86\3\hpztsb07.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AlcxMonitor] ALCXMNTR.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SelectRebates] C:\Program Files\SelectRebates\SelectRebates.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MSN Toolbar] "C:\Program Files\MSN Toolbar\Platform\4.0.0379.0\mswinext.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Microsoft Default Manager] "C:\Program Files\Microsoft\Search Enhancement Pack\Default Manager\DefMgr.exe" -resume
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [mcui_exe] "C:\Program Files\McAfee.com\Agent\mcagent.exe" /runkey
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Java\Java Update\jusched.exe"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ctfmon.exe] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Policies\Explorer\Run: [psoluuekbq] rundll32 "C:\WINDOWS\system32\cliconfg8.dll",Tommb
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-18\..\Run: [R8388QA8U8] C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\Chh.exe (User 'SYSTEM')
O4 - HKUS\.DEFAULT\..\Run: [R8388QA8U8] C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\Chh.exe (User 'Default user')
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MI1933~1\OFFICE11\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O9 - Extra button: Research - {92780B25-18CC-41C8-B9BE-3C9C571A8263} - C:\PROGRA~1\MI1933~1\OFFICE11\REFIEBAR.DLL
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - C:\WINDOWS\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: @xpsp3res.dll,-20001 - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - C:\WINDOWS\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O16 - DPF: {D27CDB6E-AE6D-11CF-96B8-444553540000} (Shockwave Flash Object) - http://fpdownload2.macromedia.com/get/shockwave/cabs/flash/swflash.cab
O16 - DPF: {E2883E8F-472F-4FB0-9522-AC9BF37916A7} - http://platformdl.adobe.com/NOS/getPlusPlus/1.6/gp.cab
O18 - Protocol: dssrequest - {5513F07E-936B-4E52-9B00-067394E91CC5} - c:\PROGRA~1\mcafee\SITEAD~1\mcieplg.dll
O18 - Protocol: sacore - {5513F07E-936B-4E52-9B00-067394E91CC5} - c:\PROGRA~1\mcafee\SITEAD~1\mcieplg.dll
O22 - SharedTaskScheduler: Browseui preloader - {438755C2-A8BA-11D1-B96B-00A0C90312E1} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\browseui.dll
O22 - SharedTaskScheduler: Component Categories cache daemon - {8C7461EF-2B13-11d2-BE35-3078302C2030} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\browseui.dll
O23 - Service: Google Update Service (gupdate) (gupdate) - Google Inc. - C:\Program Files\Google\Update\GoogleUpdate.exe
O23 - Service: Google Update Service (gupdatem) (gupdatem) - Google Inc. - C:\Program Files\Google\Update\GoogleUpdate.exe
O23 - Service: Google Software Updater (gusvc) - Google - C:\Program Files\Google\Common\Google Updater\GoogleUpdaterService.exe
O23 - Service: iPod Service (iPodService) - Apple Computer, Inc. - C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
O23 - Service: Java Quick Starter (JavaQuickStarterService) - Sun Microsystems, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jqs.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee SiteAdvisor Service - McAfee, Inc. - C:\Program Files\McAfee\SiteAdvisor\McSACore.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee Personal Firewall Service (McMPFSvc) - McAfee, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Mcafee\McSvcHost\McSvHost.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee Services (mcmscsvc) - McAfee, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\McAfee\McSvcHost\McSvHost.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee VirusScan Announcer (McNaiAnn) - McAfee, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\McAfee\McSvcHost\McSvHost.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee Network Agent (McNASvc) - McAfee, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\McAfee\McSvcHost\McSvHost.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee Scanner (McODS) - McAfee, Inc. - C:\Program Files\McAfee\VirusScan\mcods.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee Proxy Service (McProxy) - McAfee, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\McAfee\McSvcHost\McSvHost.exe
O23 - Service: McShield - McAfee, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\McAfee\SystemCore\\mcshield.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee Firewall Core Service (mfefire) - McAfee, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\McAfee\SystemCore\\mfefire.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee Validation Trust Protection Service (mfevtp) - McAfee, Inc. - C:\WINDOWS\system32\mfevtps.exe

--
End of file - 8157 bytes


----------



## johnb35

This machine is still severely infected.  You must run a deeper scan using combofix.  However, Mcafee is installed and would need to be disabled before running it.  It may be simpler to uninstall Mcafee and then we can install a better virus program after we are done.  

You will need to download the following program and since you are having problems clicking on file download links I will post links to the website and then you can click on the download link.

http://www.bleepingcomputer.com/download/anti-virus/combofix

You will see a page like this.



click on the bleepingcomputer mirror link then download the file to the desktop and then run it.  Again, Mcafee would need to be totally disabled or uninstalled before running because it interferes with the running of combofix.

The scan may take a 20 minutes or more if the machine is badly infected.  If it says there is rootkit activity and needs to restart the system, please let it do so.  There will be a log that will pop up when its done running.  I need to see that log.  Afterwards, please run a fresh hijackthis log and post it as well.


----------



## TryingToProve

It says I cannot rename combofix to combofix 1 and wont run. My computer does that loud beep like it is going to, then I get that box saying what I just said in teh first sentence.


----------



## johnb35

When you download the file save it as kittyfix and then run it.  Also if you have the file combofx already on the desktop, please delete it.


----------



## TryingToProve

I saved it as combofix7 haha. Anyways it had to restart because of a rootkit so I restarted it in safemode and its running now. I had to leave to my put my daughter to sleep, But it is still running at their house on their computer in safemode.


----------



## johnb35

ok. If it restarted the pc then it detected rootkit activity.  Can you tell me the specs of the system like what processor is installed and how much system memory is installed?  If you right click on "my computer" and click on properties, the system properties page will come up.  Look on the general tab about halfway down under where it says computer, it will list cpu and how much system memory it has.  This will let me know if its possible they have a slower system.

Just a note here though.  Even if we can get this system cleaned up, the damage may still be there and the only way to get the system back up to speed is to reinstall the operating system.


----------



## TryingToProve

I understand. I can tell you they have windows XP. That is all I know right now since I am not there, but as soon as my daughter wakes up, I am heading over there. I am waking her about in 1-2 hours & I will post as soon as I get over there and tell you all of this. I know its a compaq.


----------



## johnb35

I may or may not be home when you reply again, i have some errands to run, but I will be back on later.  Try to get me the model number of the pc if you can, should be listed on a sticker somewhere on the pc either on the front or side of the case.


----------



## TryingToProve

Okay I sure will. I will get you all of the info. Thank you again so so so much!!!


----------



## TryingToProve

One of the files said it could not be read. It asked me to either debug the program or terminate. I chose terminate. Here is the combo log:

ComboFix 11-05-06.02 - Administrator 05/06/2011  15:46:23.2.1 - x86 NETWORK
Running from: c:\documents and settings\Administrator\My Documents\ComboFix26.exe
.
.
(((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((   Other Deletions   )))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))
.
.
---- Previous Run -------
.
c:\documents and settings\All Users\Application Data\Wqxop2OW.exe
c:\hp\KBD\KBD.EXE
c:\program files\Common Files\Java\Java Update\jusched.exe
c:\program files\Downloaded Installers\{9E675762-C8C6-4B96-AA2E-84EC4D96C501}\setup.msi
c:\program files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe
c:\program files\Microsoft\Search Enhancement Pack\Default Manager\DefMgr.exe
c:\program files\MSN Toolbar\Platform\4.0.0379.0\mswinext.exe
c:\program files\SelectRebates\FFToolbar\chrome.manifest
c:\program files\SelectRebates\FFToolbar\chrome\sahtoolbar.jar
c:\program files\SelectRebates\FFToolbar\defaults\preferences\sahtoolbar.js
c:\program files\SelectRebates\FFToolbar\install.rdf
c:\program files\SelectRebates\SahImages\alert.png
c:\program files\SelectRebates\SahImages\check.png
c:\program files\SelectRebates\SahImages\close.png
c:\program files\SelectRebates\SelectAlerts.dat
c:\program files\SelectRebates\SelectRebates .exe
c:\program files\SelectRebates\SelectRebates.exe
c:\program files\SelectRebates\SelectRebates.ini
c:\program files\SelectRebates\SelectRebatesA.dat
c:\program files\SelectRebates\SelectRebatesApi.exe
c:\program files\SelectRebates\SelectRebatesB.dat
c:\program files\SelectRebates\SelectRebatesBT.dat
c:\program files\SelectRebates\SelectRebatesDownload.exe
c:\program files\SelectRebates\SelectRebatesH.dat
c:\program files\SelectRebates\SelectRebatesUninstall.exe
c:\program files\SelectRebates\SRebates.dll
c:\program files\SelectRebates\SRFF3.dll
c:\program files\SelectRebates\Toolbar\AddtoList.bmp
c:\program files\SelectRebates\Toolbar\basis.xml
c:\program files\SelectRebates\Toolbar\Basis.xml.dym
c:\program files\SelectRebates\Toolbar\Blank.bmp
c:\program files\SelectRebates\Toolbar\CashBack.bmp
c:\program files\SelectRebates\Toolbar\Coupons.bmp
c:\program files\SelectRebates\Toolbar\GroceryCoupon.bmp
c:\program files\SelectRebates\Toolbar\i_magnifying.bmp
c:\program files\SelectRebates\Toolbar\icons.bmp
c:\program files\SelectRebates\Toolbar\logo.bmp
c:\program files\SelectRebates\Toolbar\logo_24.bmp
c:\program files\SelectRebates\Toolbar\logo_HotSpots.bmp
c:\program files\SelectRebates\Toolbar\ReviewSite.bmp
c:\program files\SelectRebates\Toolbar\RightControls.dym
c:\program files\SelectRebates\Toolbar\Scissors.bmp
c:\program files\SelectRebates\Toolbar\ShopAtHomeToolbar.dll
c:\windows\Downloaded Program Files\CpnMgr.dll
c:\windows\SMINST\RECGUARD.EXE
c:\windows\system\hpsysdrv .DAT
c:\windows\system\hpsysdrv .exe
c:\windows\system\hpsysdrv.exe
c:\windows\system32\logs\Settings.dat
c:\windows\system32\ps2.bat
.
.
(((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((   Drivers/Services   )))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))
.
.
-------\Legacy_6TO4
-------\Service_6to4
.
.
(((((((((((((((((((((((((   Files Created from 2011-04-06 to 2011-05-06  )))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))
.
.
2011-05-05 21:17 . 2011-05-05 21:17	--------	d-----w-	c:\documents and settings\Ali Is Beautiful
2011-05-05 21:07 . 2011-05-05 21:07	--------	d-----w-	c:\program files\CCleaner
2011-05-05 21:00 . 2011-05-05 21:00	114176	--sha-r-	c:\windows\system32\cliconfg8.dll
2011-05-05 20:56 . 2011-05-06 17:28	--------	d-----w-	c:\documents and settings\Administrator
2011-05-05 15:08 . 2011-05-05 15:08	--------	d-sh--w-	c:\documents and settings\NetworkService\PrivacIE
2011-05-05 15:06 . 2011-05-05 15:06	--------	d-sh--w-	c:\documents and settings\NetworkService\IECompatCache
2011-05-05 14:48 . 2011-05-05 14:48	--------	d-sh--w-	c:\documents and settings\LocalService\PrivacIE
2011-05-05 14:48 . 2011-05-05 14:48	--------	d-sh--w-	c:\documents and settings\LocalService\IECompatCache
2011-05-04 22:47 . 2010-12-20 23:09	38224	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\drivers\mbamswissarmy.sys
2011-05-04 22:47 . 2011-05-04 22:47	--------	d-----w-	c:\documents and settings\All Users\Application Data\Malwarebytes
2011-05-04 22:47 . 2010-12-20 23:08	20952	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\drivers\mbam.sys
2011-05-04 22:47 . 2011-05-06 16:29	--------	d-----w-	c:\program files\Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware
2011-04-30 17:08 . 2011-04-30 17:08	0	---ha-w-	c:\documents and settings\Compaq_Owner\fwnqkbxktx.tmp
.
.
.
((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((   Find3M Report   ))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))
.
2011-05-05 14:42 . 2004-08-10 12:24	221188	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\VTTimer.exe
2011-04-14 19:21 . 2009-08-18 16:30	564632	----a-w-	c:\documents and settings\All Users\Application Data\Microsoft\IdentityCRL\production\wlidui.dll
2011-04-14 19:21 . 2009-08-18 16:24	18328	----a-w-	c:\documents and settings\All Users\Application Data\Microsoft\IdentityCRL\production\ppcrlconfig600.dll
2011-03-07 05:33 . 2004-08-09 05:43	692736	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\inetcomm.dll
2011-03-04 06:37 . 2004-08-09 04:28	420864	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\vbscript.dll
2011-03-03 13:21 . 2004-08-09 04:28	1857920	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\win32k.sys
2011-02-22 23:06 . 2004-08-09 04:28	916480	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\wininet.dll
2011-02-22 23:06 . 2004-08-09 04:28	43520	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\licmgr10.dll
2011-02-22 23:06 . 2004-08-09 04:28	1469440	------w-	c:\windows\system32\inetcpl.cpl
2011-02-22 11:41 . 2004-08-09 04:28	385024	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\html.iec
2011-02-19 21:30 . 2010-05-08 20:00	398760	----a-r-	c:\windows\system32\cpnprt2.cid
2011-02-17 13:18 . 2004-08-09 04:28	455936	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\drivers\mrxsmb.sys
2011-02-17 13:18 . 2004-08-09 04:28	357888	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\drivers\srv.sys
2011-02-17 12:32 . 2010-04-23 20:06	5120	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\xpsp4res.dll
2011-02-15 12:56 . 2004-08-09 04:28	290432	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\atmfd.dll
2011-02-11 13:25 . 2004-08-09 06:32	229888	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\fxscover.exe
2011-02-09 13:53 . 2004-08-09 04:28	270848	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\sbe.dll
2011-02-09 13:53 . 2004-08-09 04:28	186880	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\encdec.dll
2011-02-08 13:33 . 2004-08-09 04:28	978944	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\mfc42.dll
2011-02-08 13:33 . 2004-08-09 04:28	974848	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\mfc42u.dll
.


		Code:
	

<pre>
c:\program files\Common Files\Java\Java Update\jusched .exe
c:\program files\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\GoogleToolbarNotifier .exe
c:\program files\iTunes\iTunesHelper .exe
c:\program files\Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware\mbam .exe
c:\program files\McAfee.com\Agent\mcagent .exe
c:\program files\Microsoft\Search Enhancement Pack\Default Manager\DefMgr .exe
c:\program files\MSN Toolbar\Platform\4.0.0379.0\mswinext .exe
c:\windows\SMINST\RECGUARD .exe
c:\windows\system32\VTTimer .exe
</pre>

.
(((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((   Reg Loading Points   ))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))
.
.
*Note* empty entries & legit default entries are not shown 
REGEDIT4
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run]
"hpsysdrv"="c:\windows\system\hpsysdrv.exe" [N/A]
"KBD"="c:\hp\KBD\KBD.EXE" [N/A]
"iTunesHelper"="c:\program files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe" [N/A]
"Recguard"="c:\windows\SMINST\RECGUARD.EXE" [N/A]
"VTTimer"="VTTimer.exe" [2011-05-05 221188]
"AGRSMMSG"="AGRSMMSG.exe" [2004-06-30 88363]
"PS2"="c:\windows\system32\ps2.exe" [2003-09-13 98304]
"HPDJ Taskbar Utility"="c:\windows\system32\spool\drivers\w32x86\3\hpztsb07.exe" [2003-03-09 188416]
"AlcxMonitor"="ALCXMNTR.EXE" [2004-09-07 57344]
"SelectRebates"="c:\program files\SelectRebates\SelectRebates.exe" [N/A]
"MSN Toolbar"="c:\program files\MSN Toolbar\Platform\4.0.0379.0\mswinext.exe" [N/A]
"Microsoft Default Manager"="c:\program files\Microsoft\Search Enhancement Pack\Default Manager\DefMgr.exe" [N/A]
"mcui_exe"="c:\program files\McAfee.com\Agent\mcagent.exe" [N/A]
"SunJavaUpdateSched"="c:\program files\Common Files\Java\Java Update\jusched.exe" [N/A]
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\SafeBoot\Minimal\MCODS]
@=""
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\security center\Monitoring\McAfeeAntiVirus]
"DisableMonitoring"=dword:00000001
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\security center\Monitoring\McAfeeFirewall]
"DisableMonitoring"=dword:00000001
.
[HKLM\~\services\sharedaccess\parameters\firewallpolicy\standardprofile\AuthorizedApplications\List]
"%windir%\\system32\\sessmgr.exe"=
"%windir%\\Network Diagnostic\\xpnetdiag.exe"=
.
R0 ppkil;ppkil;c:\windows\System32\drivers\agseqq.sys [x]
R2 0067511304699744mcinstcleanup;McAfee Application Installer Cleanup (0067511304699744);c:\docume~1\ADMINI~1\LOCALS~1\Temp\006751~1.EXE [x]
R2 gupdate;Google Update Service (gupdate);c:\program files\Google\Update\GoogleUpdate.exe [2009-08-31 133104]
R3 gupdatem;Google Update Service (gupdatem);c:\program files\Google\Update\GoogleUpdate.exe [2009-08-31 133104]
R3 MBAMSwissArmy;MBAMSwissArmy;c:\windows\system32\drivers\mbamswissarmy.sys [2010-12-20 38224]
.
.
Contents of the 'Scheduled Tasks' folder
.
2011-05-06 c:\windows\Tasks\GoogleUpdateTaskMachineCore.job
- c:\program files\Google\Update\GoogleUpdate.exe [2009-08-31 15:39]
.
2011-05-06 c:\windows\Tasks\GoogleUpdateTaskMachineUA.job
- c:\program files\Google\Update\GoogleUpdate.exe [2009-08-31 15:39]
.
2011-05-06 c:\windows\Tasks\GoogleUpdateTaskUserS-1-5-21-3126271277-774250231-2759897207-1009Core.job
- c:\documents and settings\Compaq_Owner\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Update\GoogleUpdate.exe [2010-08-17 18:21]
.
2011-05-06 c:\windows\Tasks\GoogleUpdateTaskUserS-1-5-21-3126271277-774250231-2759897207-1009UA.job
- c:\documents and settings\Compaq_Owner\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Update\GoogleUpdate.exe [2010-08-17 18:21]
.
2011-05-06 c:\windows\Tasks\Norton Security Scan for Compaq_Owner.job
- c:\program files\Norton Security Scan\Norton Security Scan\Engine\2.7.0.52\Nss.exe [2009-12-12 17:50]
.
2011-05-06 c:\windows\Tasks\User_Feed_Synchronization-{BD788FB7-5638-4C9B-94E6-D940805668E5}.job
- c:\windows\system32\msfeedssync.exe [2009-03-08 10:31]
.
.
------- Supplementary Scan -------
.
IE: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - c:\progra~1\MI1933~1\OFFICE11\EXCEL.EXE/3000
.
- - - - ORPHANS REMOVED - - - -
.
BHO-{047B5C1F-D6B8-4C71-8546-58D11EEF1A96} - c:\windows\system32\authz32.dll
Toolbar-Locked - (no file)
AddRemove-KBD - c:\hp\KBD\KBD.EXE
AddRemove-MSC - c:\program files\McAfee\MSC\mcuihost.exe
.
.
.
**************************************************************************
.
catchme 0.3.1398 W2K/XP/Vista - rootkit/stealth malware detector by Gmer, http://www.gmer.net
Rootkit scan 2011-05-06 16:02
Windows 5.1.2600 Service Pack 3 NTFS
.
scanning hidden processes ...  
.
scanning hidden autostart entries ... 
.
scanning hidden files ...  
.
scan completed successfully
hidden files: 0
.
**************************************************************************
.
Stealth MBR rootkit/Mebroot/Sinowal/TDL4 detector 0.4.2 by Gmer, http://www.gmer.net
Windows 5.1.2600 Disk: SAMSUNG_SP1203N rev.TL100-24 -> Harddisk0\DR0 -> \Device\Ide\IdeDeviceP2T0L0-12 
.
device: opened successfully
user: MBR read successfully
error: Read  A device attached to the system is not functioning.
kernel: MBR read successfully
detected disk devices:
detected hooks:
\Driver\atapi DriverStartIo -> 0x8438231B
user & kernel MBR OK 
.
**************************************************************************
.
--------------------- LOCKED REGISTRY KEYS ---------------------
.
[HKEY_USERS\S-1-5-21-3126271277-774250231-2759897207-500\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\User Preferences]
@Denied: (2) (Administrator)
"88D7D0879DAB32E14DE5B3A805A34F98AFF34F5977"=hex:01,00,00,00,d0,8c,9d,df,01,15,
   d1,11,8c,7a,00,c0,4f,c2,97,eb,01,00,00,00,45,c8,9c,92,12,83,b0,45,af,58,3f,\
"2D53CFFC5C1A3DD2E97B7979AC2A92BD59BC839E81"=hex:01,00,00,00,d0,8c,9d,df,01,15,
   d1,11,8c,7a,00,c0,4f,c2,97,eb,01,00,00,00,45,c8,9c,92,12,83,b0,45,af,58,3f,\
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\Classes\CLSID\{A483C63A-CDBC-426E-BF93-872502E8144E}]
@Denied: (A 2) (Everyone)
@="FlashBroker"
"LocalizedString"="@c:\\WINDOWS\\system32\\Macromed\\Flash\\FlashUtil10n_ActiveX.exe,-101"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\Classes\CLSID\{A483C63A-CDBC-426E-BF93-872502E8144E}\Elevation]
"Enabled"=dword:00000001
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\Classes\CLSID\{A483C63A-CDBC-426E-BF93-872502E8144E}\LocalServer32]
@="c:\\WINDOWS\\system32\\Macromed\\Flash\\FlashUtil10n_ActiveX.exe"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\Classes\CLSID\{A483C63A-CDBC-426E-BF93-872502E8144E}\TypeLib]
@="{FAB3E735-69C7-453B-A446-B6823C6DF1C9}"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\Classes\Interface\{E3F2C3CB-5EB8-4A04-B22C-7E3B4B6AF30F}]
@Denied: (A 2) (Everyone)
@="IFlashBroker4"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\Classes\Interface\{E3F2C3CB-5EB8-4A04-B22C-7E3B4B6AF30F}\ProxyStubClsid32]
@="{00020424-0000-0000-C000-000000000046}"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\Classes\Interface\{E3F2C3CB-5EB8-4A04-B22C-7E3B4B6AF30F}\TypeLib]
@="{FAB3E735-69C7-453B-A446-B6823C6DF1C9}"
"Version"="1.0"
.
--------------------- DLLs Loaded Under Running Processes ---------------------
.
- - - - - - - > 'winlogon.exe'(552)
c:\windows\system32\WININET.dll
.
- - - - - - - > 'lsass.exe'(612)
c:\windows\system32\WININET.dll
.
- - - - - - - > 'explorer.exe'(1884)
c:\windows\system32\WININET.dll
c:\windows\system32\webcheck.dll
c:\windows\system32\IEFRAME.dll
c:\progra~1\COMMON~1\MICROS~1\WEBCOM~1\11\OWC11.DLL
.
Completion time: 2011-05-06  16:07:21
ComboFix-quarantined-files.txt  2011-05-06 21:07
.
Pre-Run: 106,531,807,232 bytes free
Post-Run: 106,485,641,216 bytes free
.
- - End Of File - - 314196153E74D86F6CDD56497F7905C8


----------



## TryingToProve

Hijack log:
Logfile of Trend Micro HijackThis v2.0.4
Scan saved at 4:11:26 PM, on 5/6/2011
Platform: Windows XP SP3 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v8.00 (8.00.6001.18702)
Boot mode: Safe mode with network support

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\explorer.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\IEXPLORE.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\IEXPLORE.EXE
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\IEXPLORE.EXE
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\33UVOIYO\HijackThis[1].exe

R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
O2 - BHO: AcroIEHlprObj Class - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 6.0\Reader\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: Search Helper - {6EBF7485-159F-4bff-A14F-B9E3AAC4465B} - C:\Program Files\Microsoft\Search Enhancement Pack\Search Helper\SEPsearchhelperie.dll
O2 - BHO: scriptproxy - {7DB2D5A0-7241-4E79-B68D-6309F01C5231} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\McAfee\SystemCore\ScriptSn.20110102062528.dll (file missing)
O2 - BHO: Windows Live ID Sign-in Helper - {9030D464-4C02-4ABF-8ECC-5164760863C6} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Windows Live\WindowsLiveLogin.dll
O2 - BHO: Google Toolbar Helper - {AA58ED58-01DD-4d91-8333-CF10577473F7} - C:\Program Files\Google\Google Toolbar\GoogleToolbar_32.dll
O2 - BHO: Google Toolbar Notifier BHO - {AF69DE43-7D58-4638-B6FA-CE66B5AD205D} - C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\5.6.6209.1142\swg.dll
O2 - BHO: McAfee SiteAdvisor BHO - {B164E929-A1B6-4A06-B104-2CD0E90A88FF} - c:\PROGRA~1\mcafee\SITEAD~1\mcieplg.dll
O2 - BHO: MSN Toolbar BHO - {d2ce3e00-f94a-4740-988e-03dc2f38c34f} - C:\Program Files\MSN Toolbar\Platform\4.0.0379.0\npwinext.dll
O2 - BHO: Java(tm) Plug-In 2 SSV Helper - {DBC80044-A445-435b-BC74-9C25C1C588A9} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jp2ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: JQSIEStartDetectorImpl - {E7E6F031-17CE-4C07-BC86-EABFE594F69C} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\lib\deploy\jqs\ie\jqs_plugin.dll
O3 - Toolbar: McAfee SiteAdvisor Toolbar - {0EBBBE48-BAD4-4B4C-8E5A-516ABECAE064} - c:\PROGRA~1\mcafee\SITEAD~1\mcieplg.dll
O3 - Toolbar: MSN Toolbar - {8dcb7100-df86-4384-8842-8fa844297b3f} - C:\Program Files\MSN Toolbar\Platform\4.0.0379.0\npwinext.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Google Toolbar - {2318C2B1-4965-11d4-9B18-009027A5CD4F} - C:\Program Files\Google\Google Toolbar\GoogleToolbar_32.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [hpsysdrv] c:\windows\system\hpsysdrv.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [KBD] C:\HP\KBD\KBD.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [iTunesHelper] C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Recguard] C:\WINDOWS\SMINST\RECGUARD.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [VTTimer] VTTimer.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AGRSMMSG] AGRSMMSG.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PS2] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ps2.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HPDJ Taskbar Utility] C:\WINDOWS\system32\spool\drivers\w32x86\3\hpztsb07.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AlcxMonitor] ALCXMNTR.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SelectRebates] C:\Program Files\SelectRebates\SelectRebates.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MSN Toolbar] "C:\Program Files\MSN Toolbar\Platform\4.0.0379.0\mswinext.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Microsoft Default Manager] "C:\Program Files\Microsoft\Search Enhancement Pack\Default Manager\DefMgr.exe" -resume
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [mcui_exe] "C:\Program Files\McAfee.com\Agent\mcagent.exe" /runkey
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Java\Java Update\jusched.exe"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ctfmon.exe] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MI1933~1\OFFICE11\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O9 - Extra button: Research - {92780B25-18CC-41C8-B9BE-3C9C571A8263} - C:\PROGRA~1\MI1933~1\OFFICE11\REFIEBAR.DLL
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - C:\WINDOWS\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: @xpsp3res.dll,-20001 - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - C:\WINDOWS\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O16 - DPF: {D27CDB6E-AE6D-11CF-96B8-444553540000} (Shockwave Flash Object) - http://fpdownload2.macromedia.com/get/shockwave/cabs/flash/swflash.cab
O16 - DPF: {E2883E8F-472F-4FB0-9522-AC9BF37916A7} - http://platformdl.adobe.com/NOS/getPlusPlus/1.6/gp.cab
O18 - Protocol: dssrequest - {5513F07E-936B-4E52-9B00-067394E91CC5} - c:\PROGRA~1\mcafee\SITEAD~1\mcieplg.dll
O18 - Protocol: sacore - {5513F07E-936B-4E52-9B00-067394E91CC5} - c:\PROGRA~1\mcafee\SITEAD~1\mcieplg.dll
O22 - SharedTaskScheduler: Browseui preloader - {438755C2-A8BA-11D1-B96B-00A0C90312E1} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\browseui.dll
O22 - SharedTaskScheduler: Component Categories cache daemon - {8C7461EF-2B13-11d2-BE35-3078302C2030} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\browseui.dll
O23 - Service: McAfee Application Installer Cleanup (0067511304699744) (0067511304699744mcinstcleanup) - Unknown owner - C:\DOCUME~1\ADMINI~1\LOCALS~1\Temp\006751~1.EXE (file missing)
O23 - Service: Google Update Service (gupdate) (gupdate) - Google Inc. - C:\Program Files\Google\Update\GoogleUpdate.exe
O23 - Service: Google Update Service (gupdatem) (gupdatem) - Google Inc. - C:\Program Files\Google\Update\GoogleUpdate.exe
O23 - Service: Google Software Updater (gusvc) - Google - C:\Program Files\Google\Common\Google Updater\GoogleUpdaterService.exe
O23 - Service: iPod Service (iPodService) - Apple Computer, Inc. - C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
O23 - Service: Java Quick Starter (JavaQuickStarterService) - Sun Microsystems, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jqs.exe

--
End of file - 6399 bytes


----------



## TryingToProve

Computer info:

Size 104 bytes

Size on disk 4.00 kb (4096 bytes)

Compaq SR1215CL (I think that is the right # you need)


----------



## johnb35

Ok, the hijackthis log looks much better now.  Still some work to do yet.

From the system model number you gave me, this is a very old system running a socket A processor and most likely only 256mb to 512 mb of ram. 

Please move the combofix file to the desktop screen so you can perform the following procedure.


1. Go to Start > Run > type Notepad.exe and click OK to open Notepad.
It must be Notepad, not Wordpad.
2. Copy the text in the below code box



		Code:
	

renV::
c:\program files\Common Files\Java\Java Update\jusched .exe
c:\program files\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\GoogleToolbarNotifier .exe
c:\program files\iTunes\iTunesHelper .exe
c:\program files\Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware\mbam .exe
c:\program files\McAfee.com\Agent\mcagent .exe
c:\program files\Microsoft\Search Enhancement Pack\Default Manager\DefMgr .exe
c:\program files\MSN Toolbar\Platform\4.0.0379.0\mswinext .exe
c:\windows\SMINST\RECGUARD .exe
c:\windows\system32\VTTimer .exe


3. Go to the Notepad window and click Edit > Paste
4. Then click File > Save
5. Name the file CFScript.txt - Save the file to your Desktop
6. Then drag the CFScript (hold the left mouse button while dragging the file) and drop it (release the left mouse button) into ComboFix.exe as you see in the screenshot below. Important: Perform this instruction carefully!







ComboFix will begin to execute, just follow the prompts.
After reboot (in case it asks to reboot), it will produce a log for you.
Post that log (Combofix.txt) in your next reply.

Also you were running hijackthis from a temp file, it needs to be installed.  Did you click on the installer link on the web page link I gave you? 

http://free.antivirus.com/hijackthis/  Under version 2.0.4 click on the blue "installer" link.

I need to run an uninstall log using hijackthis.  To do this, open hijackthis, click on open misc tools section, click on open uninstall manager, click on save list and save it.  Then copy and paste the log back here.

So I need the new combofix log and the hijackthis uninstall log in your next reply.

 I need you to run an uninstall log using hijackthis.


----------



## TryingToProve

It would not let me download Hijack this the other day. It only let me do it from executable. I am going to my parents later to do all this. What happens if I cannot download hijack?


----------



## johnb35

We may need to set up a time to where I can manually access the machine from here by having you download and install a program called teamviewer.  Has the system speed improved at all?


----------



## TryingToProve

I am only getting in safemode. I do not even try otherwise because it was SO slow last time. I am heading over there right now.


----------



## TryingToProve

Here is the combo log after I asked what you did. I will try and do Hijack now.

ComboFix 11-05-06.02 - Administrator 05/07/2011   9:55.2.1 - x86 NETWORK
Microsoft Windows XP Home Edition  5.1.2600.3.1252.1.1033.18.447.297 [GMT -5:00]
Running from: c:\documents and settings\Administrator\My Documents\ComboFix26.exe
Command switches used :: c:\documents and settings\Administrator\Desktop\CFScript.txt
AV: McAfee Anti-Virus and Anti-Spyware *Disabled/Updated* {84B5EE75-6421-4CDE-A33A-DD43BA9FAD83}
FW: McAfee Firewall *Enabled* {94894B63-8C7F-4050-BDA4-813CA00DA3E8}
.
.
(((((((((((((((((((((((((   Files Created from 2011-04-07 to 2011-05-07  )))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))
.
.
2011-05-05 21:17 . 2011-05-05 21:17	--------	d-----w-	c:\documents and settings\Ali Is Beautiful
2011-05-05 21:07 . 2011-05-05 21:07	--------	d-----w-	c:\program files\CCleaner
2011-05-05 21:00 . 2011-05-05 21:00	114176	--sha-r-	c:\windows\system32\cliconfg8.dll
2011-05-05 20:56 . 2011-05-06 17:28	--------	d-----w-	c:\documents and settings\Administrator
2011-05-05 15:08 . 2011-05-05 15:08	--------	d-sh--w-	c:\documents and settings\NetworkService\PrivacIE
2011-05-05 15:06 . 2011-05-05 15:06	--------	d-sh--w-	c:\documents and settings\NetworkService\IECompatCache
2011-05-05 14:48 . 2011-05-05 14:48	--------	d-sh--w-	c:\documents and settings\LocalService\PrivacIE
2011-05-05 14:48 . 2011-05-05 14:48	--------	d-sh--w-	c:\documents and settings\LocalService\IECompatCache
2011-05-04 22:47 . 2010-12-20 23:09	38224	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\drivers\mbamswissarmy.sys
2011-05-04 22:47 . 2011-05-04 22:47	--------	d-----w-	c:\documents and settings\All Users\Application Data\Malwarebytes
2011-05-04 22:47 . 2010-12-20 23:08	20952	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\drivers\mbam.sys
2011-05-04 22:47 . 2011-05-07 14:55	--------	d-----w-	c:\program files\Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware
2011-04-30 17:08 . 2011-04-30 17:08	0	---ha-w-	c:\documents and settings\Compaq_Owner\fwnqkbxktx.tmp
.
.
.
((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((   Find3M Report   ))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))
.
2011-04-14 19:21 . 2009-08-18 16:30	564632	----a-w-	c:\documents and settings\All Users\Application Data\Microsoft\IdentityCRL\production\wlidui.dll
2011-04-14 19:21 . 2009-08-18 16:24	18328	----a-w-	c:\documents and settings\All Users\Application Data\Microsoft\IdentityCRL\production\ppcrlconfig600.dll
2011-03-07 05:33 . 2004-08-09 05:43	692736	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\inetcomm.dll
2011-03-04 06:37 . 2004-08-09 04:28	420864	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\vbscript.dll
2011-03-03 13:21 . 2004-08-09 04:28	1857920	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\win32k.sys
2011-02-22 23:06 . 2004-08-09 04:28	916480	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\wininet.dll
2011-02-22 23:06 . 2004-08-09 04:28	43520	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\licmgr10.dll
2011-02-22 23:06 . 2004-08-09 04:28	1469440	------w-	c:\windows\system32\inetcpl.cpl
2011-02-22 11:41 . 2004-08-09 04:28	385024	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\html.iec
2011-02-19 21:30 . 2010-05-08 20:00	398760	----a-r-	c:\windows\system32\cpnprt2.cid
2011-02-17 13:18 . 2004-08-09 04:28	455936	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\drivers\mrxsmb.sys
2011-02-17 13:18 . 2004-08-09 04:28	357888	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\drivers\srv.sys
2011-02-17 12:32 . 2010-04-23 20:06	5120	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\xpsp4res.dll
2011-02-15 12:56 . 2004-08-09 04:28	290432	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\atmfd.dll
2011-02-11 13:25 . 2004-08-09 06:32	229888	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\fxscover.exe
2011-02-09 13:53 . 2004-08-09 04:28	270848	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\sbe.dll
2011-02-09 13:53 . 2004-08-09 04:28	186880	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\encdec.dll
2011-02-08 13:33 . 2004-08-09 04:28	978944	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\mfc42.dll
2011-02-08 13:33 . 2004-08-09 04:28	974848	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\mfc42u.dll
.
.
(((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((   Reg Loading Points   ))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))
.
.
*Note* empty entries & legit default entries are not shown 
REGEDIT4
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\~\Browser Helper Objects\{047B5C1F-D6B8-4C71-8546-58D11EEF1A96}]
c:\windows\system32\authz32.dll [BU]
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run]
"iTunesHelper"="c:\program files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe" [2004-04-22 286720]
"Recguard"="c:\windows\SMINST\RECGUARD.EXE" [2004-04-15 233472]
"VTTimer"="VTTimer.exe" [2004-10-22 53248]
"AGRSMMSG"="AGRSMMSG.exe" [2004-06-30 88363]
"PS2"="c:\windows\system32\ps2.exe" [2003-09-13 98304]
"HPDJ Taskbar Utility"="c:\windows\system32\spool\drivers\w32x86\3\hpztsb07.exe" [2003-03-09 188416]
"AlcxMonitor"="ALCXMNTR.EXE" [2004-09-07 57344]
"MSN Toolbar"="c:\program files\MSN Toolbar\Platform\4.0.0379.0\mswinext.exe" [2009-12-09 240992]
"Microsoft Default Manager"="c:\program files\Microsoft\Search Enhancement Pack\Default Manager\DefMgr.exe" [2009-07-17 288080]
"mcui_exe"="c:\program files\McAfee.com\Agent\mcagent.exe" [2010-11-23 1193848]
"SunJavaUpdateSched"="c:\program files\Common Files\Java\Java Update\jusched.exe" [2010-10-29 249064]
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\SafeBoot\Minimal\MCODS]
@=""
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\security center\Monitoring\McAfeeAntiVirus]
"DisableMonitoring"=dword:00000001
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\security center\Monitoring\McAfeeFirewall]
"DisableMonitoring"=dword:00000001
.
[HKLM\~\services\sharedaccess\parameters\firewallpolicy\standardprofile\AuthorizedApplications\List]
"%windir%\\system32\\sessmgr.exe"=
"%windir%\\Network Diagnostic\\xpnetdiag.exe"=
.
S0 ppkil;ppkil;c:\windows\system32\drivers\agseqq.sys --> c:\windows\system32\drivers\agseqq.sys [?]
S2 0067511304699744mcinstcleanup;McAfee Application Installer Cleanup (0067511304699744);c:\docume~1\ADMINI~1\LOCALS~1\Temp\006751~1.EXE c:\progra~1\COMMON~1\McAfee\INSTAL~1\cleanup.ini -cleanup -nolog -service --> c:\docume~1\ADMINI~1\LOCALS~1\Temp\006751~1.EXE c:\progra~1\COMMON~1\McAfee\INSTAL~1\cleanup.ini -cleanup -nolog -service [?]
S2 gupdate;Google Update Service (gupdate);c:\program files\Google\Update\GoogleUpdate.exe [8/31/2009 10:39 AM 133104]
S3 gupdatem;Google Update Service (gupdatem);c:\program files\Google\Update\GoogleUpdate.exe [8/31/2009 10:39 AM 133104]
S3 MBAMSwissArmy;MBAMSwissArmy;c:\windows\system32\drivers\mbamswissarmy.sys [5/4/2011 5:47 PM 38224]
.
Contents of the 'Scheduled Tasks' folder
.
2011-05-06 c:\windows\Tasks\GoogleUpdateTaskMachineCore.job
- c:\program files\Google\Update\GoogleUpdate.exe [2009-08-31 15:39]
.
2011-05-06 c:\windows\Tasks\GoogleUpdateTaskMachineUA.job
- c:\program files\Google\Update\GoogleUpdate.exe [2009-08-31 15:39]
.
2011-05-06 c:\windows\Tasks\GoogleUpdateTaskUserS-1-5-21-3126271277-774250231-2759897207-1009Core.job
- c:\documents and settings\Compaq_Owner\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Update\GoogleUpdate.exe [2010-08-17 18:21]
.
2011-05-06 c:\windows\Tasks\GoogleUpdateTaskUserS-1-5-21-3126271277-774250231-2759897207-1009UA.job
- c:\documents and settings\Compaq_Owner\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Update\GoogleUpdate.exe [2010-08-17 18:21]
.
2011-05-06 c:\windows\Tasks\Norton Security Scan for Compaq_Owner.job
- c:\program files\Norton Security Scan\Norton Security Scan\Engine\2.7.0.52\Nss.exe [2009-12-12 17:50]
.
2011-05-06 c:\windows\Tasks\User_Feed_Synchronization-{BD788FB7-5638-4C9B-94E6-D940805668E5}.job
- c:\windows\system32\msfeedssync.exe [2009-03-08 10:31]
.
.
------- Supplementary Scan -------
.
IE: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - c:\progra~1\MI1933~1\OFFICE11\EXCEL.EXE/3000
.
- - - - ORPHANS REMOVED - - - -
.
Toolbar-Locked - (no file)
HKLM-Run-hpsysdrv - c:\windows\system\hpsysdrv.exe
HKLM-Run-KBD - c:\hp\KBD\KBD.EXE
HKLM-Run-SelectRebates - c:\program files\SelectRebates\SelectRebates.exe
.
.
.
**************************************************************************
.
catchme 0.3.1398 W2K/XP/Vista - rootkit/stealth malware detector by Gmer, http://www.gmer.net
Rootkit scan 2011-05-07 10:12
Windows 5.1.2600 Service Pack 3 NTFS
.
scanning hidden processes ...  
.
scanning hidden autostart entries ... 
.
scanning hidden files ...  
.
scan completed successfully
hidden files: 0
.
**************************************************************************
.
Stealth MBR rootkit/Mebroot/Sinowal/TDL4 detector 0.4.2 by Gmer, http://www.gmer.net
Windows 5.1.2600 Disk: SAMSUNG_SP1203N rev.TL100-24 -> Harddisk0\DR0 -> \Device\Ide\IdeDeviceP2T0L0-12 
.
device: opened successfully
user: MBR read successfully
error: Read  A device attached to the system is not functioning.
kernel: MBR read successfully
detected disk devices:
detected hooks:
\Driver\atapi DriverStartIo -> 0x8438231B
user & kernel MBR OK 
.
**************************************************************************
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\System\ControlSet001\Services\6to4]
"ServiceDll"="c:\windows\system32\6to4v32.dll"
--
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\System\ControlSet001\Services\itlperf]
"ServiceDll"="c:\windows\system32\itlpfw32.dll"
.
--------------------- LOCKED REGISTRY KEYS ---------------------
.
[HKEY_USERS\S-1-5-21-3126271277-774250231-2759897207-500\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\User Preferences]
@Denied: (2) (Administrator)
"88D7D0879DAB32E14DE5B3A805A34F98AFF34F5977"=hex:01,00,00,00,d0,8c,9d,df,01,15,
   d1,11,8c,7a,00,c0,4f,c2,97,eb,01,00,00,00,45,c8,9c,92,12,83,b0,45,af,58,3f,\
"2D53CFFC5C1A3DD2E97B7979AC2A92BD59BC839E81"=hex:01,00,00,00,d0,8c,9d,df,01,15,
   d1,11,8c,7a,00,c0,4f,c2,97,eb,01,00,00,00,45,c8,9c,92,12,83,b0,45,af,58,3f,\
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\Classes\CLSID\{A483C63A-CDBC-426E-BF93-872502E8144E}]
@Denied: (A 2) (Everyone)
@="FlashBroker"
"LocalizedString"="@c:\\WINDOWS\\system32\\Macromed\\Flash\\FlashUtil10n_ActiveX.exe,-101"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\Classes\CLSID\{A483C63A-CDBC-426E-BF93-872502E8144E}\Elevation]
"Enabled"=dword:00000001
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\Classes\CLSID\{A483C63A-CDBC-426E-BF93-872502E8144E}\LocalServer32]
@="c:\\WINDOWS\\system32\\Macromed\\Flash\\FlashUtil10n_ActiveX.exe"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\Classes\CLSID\{A483C63A-CDBC-426E-BF93-872502E8144E}\TypeLib]
@="{FAB3E735-69C7-453B-A446-B6823C6DF1C9}"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\Classes\Interface\{E3F2C3CB-5EB8-4A04-B22C-7E3B4B6AF30F}]
@Denied: (A 2) (Everyone)
@="IFlashBroker4"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\Classes\Interface\{E3F2C3CB-5EB8-4A04-B22C-7E3B4B6AF30F}\ProxyStubClsid32]
@="{00020424-0000-0000-C000-000000000046}"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\Classes\Interface\{E3F2C3CB-5EB8-4A04-B22C-7E3B4B6AF30F}\TypeLib]
@="{FAB3E735-69C7-453B-A446-B6823C6DF1C9}"
"Version"="1.0"
.
--------------------- DLLs Loaded Under Running Processes ---------------------
.
- - - - - - - > 'winlogon.exe'(552)
c:\windows\system32\WININET.dll
.
- - - - - - - > 'lsass.exe'(612)
c:\windows\system32\WININET.dll
.
- - - - - - - > 'explorer.exe'(1688)
c:\windows\system32\WININET.dll
c:\windows\system32\webcheck.dll
c:\windows\system32\IEFRAME.dll
c:\progra~1\COMMON~1\MICROS~1\WEBCOM~1\11\OWC11.DLL
.
Completion time: 2011-05-07  10:16:10
ComboFix-quarantined-files.txt  2011-05-07 15:16
ComboFix2.txt  2011-05-06 21:07
.
Pre-Run: 106,417,905,664 bytes free
Post-Run: 106,495,782,912 bytes free
.
- - End Of File - - D911D45792266BA7B1A88A9B5F63D9DE


----------



## TryingToProve

Here is the Hijack log I just reran. I had to do it from executable again. I tried to do the install one and that message popped up about the adminsitrator made settings not to let me install that.

Logfile of Trend Micro HijackThis v2.0.4
Scan saved at 10:20:27 AM, on 5/7/2011
Platform: Windows XP SP3 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v8.00 (8.00.6001.18702)
Boot mode: Safe mode with network support

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\explorer.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\IEXPLORE.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\IEXPLORE.EXE
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\QAISLM5M\HijackThis[1].exe

R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {047B5C1F-D6B8-4C71-8546-58D11EEF1A96} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\authz32.dll (file missing)
O2 - BHO: AcroIEHlprObj Class - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 6.0\Reader\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: Search Helper - {6EBF7485-159F-4bff-A14F-B9E3AAC4465B} - C:\Program Files\Microsoft\Search Enhancement Pack\Search Helper\SEPsearchhelperie.dll
O2 - BHO: scriptproxy - {7DB2D5A0-7241-4E79-B68D-6309F01C5231} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\McAfee\SystemCore\ScriptSn.20110102062528.dll (file missing)
O2 - BHO: Windows Live ID Sign-in Helper - {9030D464-4C02-4ABF-8ECC-5164760863C6} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Windows Live\WindowsLiveLogin.dll
O2 - BHO: Google Toolbar Helper - {AA58ED58-01DD-4d91-8333-CF10577473F7} - C:\Program Files\Google\Google Toolbar\GoogleToolbar_32.dll
O2 - BHO: Google Toolbar Notifier BHO - {AF69DE43-7D58-4638-B6FA-CE66B5AD205D} - C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\5.6.6209.1142\swg.dll
O2 - BHO: McAfee SiteAdvisor BHO - {B164E929-A1B6-4A06-B104-2CD0E90A88FF} - c:\PROGRA~1\mcafee\SITEAD~1\mcieplg.dll
O2 - BHO: MSN Toolbar BHO - {d2ce3e00-f94a-4740-988e-03dc2f38c34f} - C:\Program Files\MSN Toolbar\Platform\4.0.0379.0\npwinext.dll
O2 - BHO: Java(tm) Plug-In 2 SSV Helper - {DBC80044-A445-435b-BC74-9C25C1C588A9} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jp2ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: JQSIEStartDetectorImpl - {E7E6F031-17CE-4C07-BC86-EABFE594F69C} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\lib\deploy\jqs\ie\jqs_plugin.dll
O3 - Toolbar: McAfee SiteAdvisor Toolbar - {0EBBBE48-BAD4-4B4C-8E5A-516ABECAE064} - c:\PROGRA~1\mcafee\SITEAD~1\mcieplg.dll
O3 - Toolbar: MSN Toolbar - {8dcb7100-df86-4384-8842-8fa844297b3f} - C:\Program Files\MSN Toolbar\Platform\4.0.0379.0\npwinext.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Google Toolbar - {2318C2B1-4965-11d4-9B18-009027A5CD4F} - C:\Program Files\Google\Google Toolbar\GoogleToolbar_32.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [iTunesHelper] C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Recguard] C:\WINDOWS\SMINST\RECGUARD.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [VTTimer] VTTimer.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AGRSMMSG] AGRSMMSG.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PS2] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ps2.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HPDJ Taskbar Utility] C:\WINDOWS\system32\spool\drivers\w32x86\3\hpztsb07.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AlcxMonitor] ALCXMNTR.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MSN Toolbar] "C:\Program Files\MSN Toolbar\Platform\4.0.0379.0\mswinext.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Microsoft Default Manager] "C:\Program Files\Microsoft\Search Enhancement Pack\Default Manager\DefMgr.exe" -resume
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [mcui_exe] "C:\Program Files\McAfee.com\Agent\mcagent.exe" /runkey
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Java\Java Update\jusched.exe"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ctfmon.exe] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MI1933~1\OFFICE11\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O9 - Extra button: Research - {92780B25-18CC-41C8-B9BE-3C9C571A8263} - C:\PROGRA~1\MI1933~1\OFFICE11\REFIEBAR.DLL
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - C:\WINDOWS\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: @xpsp3res.dll,-20001 - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - C:\WINDOWS\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O16 - DPF: {D27CDB6E-AE6D-11CF-96B8-444553540000} (Shockwave Flash Object) - http://fpdownload2.macromedia.com/get/shockwave/cabs/flash/swflash.cab
O16 - DPF: {E2883E8F-472F-4FB0-9522-AC9BF37916A7} - http://platformdl.adobe.com/NOS/getPlusPlus/1.6/gp.cab
O18 - Protocol: dssrequest - {5513F07E-936B-4E52-9B00-067394E91CC5} - c:\PROGRA~1\mcafee\SITEAD~1\mcieplg.dll
O18 - Protocol: sacore - {5513F07E-936B-4E52-9B00-067394E91CC5} - c:\PROGRA~1\mcafee\SITEAD~1\mcieplg.dll
O22 - SharedTaskScheduler: Browseui preloader - {438755C2-A8BA-11D1-B96B-00A0C90312E1} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\browseui.dll
O22 - SharedTaskScheduler: Component Categories cache daemon - {8C7461EF-2B13-11d2-BE35-3078302C2030} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\browseui.dll
O23 - Service: McAfee Application Installer Cleanup (0067511304699744) (0067511304699744mcinstcleanup) - Unknown owner - C:\DOCUME~1\ADMINI~1\LOCALS~1\Temp\006751~1.EXE (file missing)
O23 - Service: Google Update Service (gupdate) (gupdate) - Google Inc. - C:\Program Files\Google\Update\GoogleUpdate.exe
O23 - Service: Google Update Service (gupdatem) (gupdatem) - Google Inc. - C:\Program Files\Google\Update\GoogleUpdate.exe
O23 - Service: Google Software Updater (gusvc) - Google - C:\Program Files\Google\Common\Google Updater\GoogleUpdaterService.exe
O23 - Service: iPod Service (iPodService) - Apple Computer, Inc. - C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
O23 - Service: Java Quick Starter (JavaQuickStarterService) - Sun Microsystems, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jqs.exe

--
End of file - 6274 bytes


----------



## TryingToProve

I also did malwarebytes again. Here is that log:

Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware 1.50.1.1100
www.malwarebytes.org

Database version: 6508

Windows 5.1.2600 Service Pack 3 (Safe Mode)
Internet Explorer 8.0.6001.18702

5/7/2011 10:28:18 AM
mbam-log-2011-05-07 (10-28-18).txt

Scan type: Quick scan
Objects scanned: 221785
Time elapsed: 5 minute(s), 53 second(s)

Memory Processes Infected: 0
Memory Modules Infected: 0
Registry Keys Infected: 0
Registry Values Infected: 0
Registry Data Items Infected: 0
Folders Infected: 0
Files Infected: 3

Memory Processes Infected:
(No malicious items detected)

Memory Modules Infected:
(No malicious items detected)

Registry Keys Infected:
(No malicious items detected)

Registry Values Infected:
(No malicious items detected)

Registry Data Items Infected:
(No malicious items detected)

Folders Infected:
(No malicious items detected)

Files Infected:
c:\WINDOWS\system32\itlnfw32.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\system32\itlpfw32.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\system32\6to4v32.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.


----------



## johnb35

Unfortunately, this looks more like you will have to do a fresh install of windows.  I'm seeing a few system back door infections.  At this point I'm recommending to format the drive and reinstall windows.  Do you know how to do it?  Did the system come with operating system reinstall cd's?


----------



## johnb35

TryingToProve said:


> Files Infected:
> c:\WINDOWS\system32\itlnfw32.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
> c:\WINDOWS\system32\itlpfw32.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
> c:\WINDOWS\system32\6to4v32.dll (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.



Those were the infections I was seeing in your latest combofix log.  Boot to regular mode and see if the speed has increased.


----------



## TryingToProve

I am not on safemode anymore. This computer is definitely a lot faster from what you did. Thank you so much. I do have one CD in front of me. I think it is the same restore CD. It says this:

Compaq Restore Plus, Restore Supplemnetal Software Additional Applications.

I am in normal mode. Very fast!


----------



## TryingToProve

I am doing the malwarebytes again right now. I do want gone is that adminstrator account I am seeing on safemode. When i go onto normal mode, it shows compaq owner instead. The administrator thing has set stuff on here & I need to get rid of that hacker person.


----------



## johnb35

That cd is only applications I believe.  

Ok, malwarebytes is outdated so go ahead and open it up. click on the updates tab, click on check for updates.  Rerun a scan and post the log.

Now try installing hijackthis in regular mode and see if it will allow you.  If so then run a scan and post its log after running malwarebytes.  

Just a note I will be leaving for work in about an hour so i won't be home much longer.  If you would like we can still set up a time for me to manually access the system possibly either tomorrow morning before work or on monday.


----------



## johnb35

TryingToProve said:


> I am doing the malwarebytes again right now. I do want gone is that adminstrator account I am seeing on safemode. When i go onto normal mode, it shows compaq owner instead. The administrator thing has set stuff on here & I need to get rid of that hacker person.



The administrator account is okay, you will only see that when booted into safe mode.  The administrator account is a backdoor into your system when you can't access your normal account in normal bootup mode.  

And what do you mean my hacker person?


----------



## TryingToProve

Hey can you manually access it now? I thought the virus made the adminsitrator account, which is why I cannot download hijack this.


----------



## johnb35

No, I can't as I need to get ready for work.   Please do the following.

This scan will take a couple hours most likely.  

Please download and run the ESET Online Scanner
Disable any antivirus/security programs.
IMPORTANT! UN-check Remove found threats 
Accept any security warnings from your browser. 
Check Scan archives 
Click Start 
ESET will then download updates, install and then start scanning your system. 
When the scan is done, push list of found threats 
Click on Export to text file , and save the file to your desktop using a file name, such as ESETlog. Include the contents of this report in your next reply. 
If no threats are found then it won't produce a log.


----------



## TryingToProve

Can I do this in safemode? & do I have to be here and watch it or can I let it run and go home?

I had to switch back to safemode to do malwarebytes and be on this message board. The computer ran slow when both were active.


----------



## TryingToProve

Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware 1.50.1.1100
www.malwarebytes.org

Database version: 6526

Windows 5.1.2600 Service Pack 3 (Safe Mode)
Internet Explorer 8.0.6001.18702

5/7/2011 11:02:31 AM
mbam-log-2011-05-07 (11-02-31).txt

Scan type: Quick scan
Objects scanned: 225157
Time elapsed: 6 minute(s), 52 second(s)

Memory Processes Infected: 0
Memory Modules Infected: 0
Registry Keys Infected: 0
Registry Values Infected: 0
Registry Data Items Infected: 0
Folders Infected: 0
Files Infected: 0

Memory Processes Infected:
(No malicious items detected)

Memory Modules Infected:
(No malicious items detected)

Registry Keys Infected:
(No malicious items detected)

Registry Values Infected:
(No malicious items detected)

Registry Data Items Infected:
(No malicious items detected)

Folders Infected:
(No malicious items detected)

Files Infected:
(No malicious items detected)


----------



## TryingToProve

che instruction at 0x7c922235 referenced memory at 0x000000000. The memory could not be read. Click ok to terminate the program, click on cancel to debug the program.

This has popped up the past several days when running this stuff. I always click ok to terminate the program. I am running ESET now in safemode.


----------



## TryingToProve

Also, is it okay if my parents use their computer now? I think they should use it in safemode with network connections right now. What do you think?


----------



## TryingToProve

step 2 out of 4 went to 100% & said unexpected error 2002 & gave me the option of going "back" and thats all, so I guess it wont go anymore.


----------



## johnb35

Please run that in regular mode.  Do not allow them to use the computer yet.  The Eset online scan should tell us more whats still infected or if the machine is clean.


----------



## TryingToProve

Do I have to wait here while eset is running in normal mode?


----------



## johnb35

No, like i said, it will take a couple hours most likely.


----------



## TryingToProve

hey I have 2 accounts on here, one I created and one I think the virus created. It says compaq owner and on that the destop is black and it will not let me change any settings at all. It says on the security thing that anyone can access my computer. Also, I am trying to pull up ESET and I accepted the terms and now its taking forever. I hope it pops up. Thank you again.


----------



## TryingToProve

I just went to my parents house and that ESET found 9 viruses, but before I could get on the this board and copy the results the computer froze and it went away, so I am rerunning that right now and will paste results as soon as its done.


----------



## TryingToProve

I had to rerun it again in safemode. The first time when I came back I saw the 9 threats found, but before I could get it saved the computer froze. Then the second time I came back the screen was black. So now I am running it in safemode.


----------



## TryingToProve

Here is the log:
C:\Documents and Settings\Compaq_Owner\Application Data\Sun\Java\Deployment\cache\6.0\29\37abc01d-4bacace3	multiple threats
C:\Documents and Settings\Compaq_Owner\Application Data\Sun\Java\Deployment\cache\6.0\46\4951a62e-17cd5057	probably a variant of Java/TrojanDownloader.Agent.AB trojan
C:\Documents and Settings\Compaq_Owner\Application Data\Sun\Java\Deployment\cache\javapi\v1.0\file\hThe.class-30084142-2784f848.class	probably a variant of Java/TrojanDownloader.Agent.AB trojan
C:\Documents and Settings\Compaq_Owner\Application Data\Sun\Java\Deployment\cache\javapi\v1.0\jar\common.jar-17cab044-7682f73e.zip	multiple threats
C:\Documents and Settings\Compaq_Owner\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Default\poklgfkdmpibhojfhgdjoahajopgicpm\contentscript.js	Win32/TrojanDownloader.Tracur.F trojan
C:\Documents and Settings\Compaq_Owner\Local Settings\Temp\Acr27A.tmp	JS/Exploit.Pdfka.DOZ.Gen trojan
C:\Documents and Settings\Compaq_Owner\Local Settings\Temp\n.exn	a variant of Win32/Kryptik.NHY trojan
C:\System Volume Information\_restore{A85EC1FF-58D4-4723-A09B-E5784A945816}\RP0\A0010008.dll	a variant of Win32/Routmo.N trojan
C:\System Volume Information\_restore{A85EC1FF-58D4-4723-A09B-E5784A945816}\RP0\A0014348.msi	a variant of Win32/Adware.ErrorRepair application


----------



## TryingToProve

I found the restore disc! I just used that on their computer and did the full format and erased everything.


----------



## johnb35

So everything is good now?  Yeah, I was still leaning toward you having to do a fresh install of windows, especially with it being that badly infected.  Reinstall malwarebytes and have them run it every few days after updating it of course.  Malwarebytes will be your line of defense against any infections you may get.


----------



## TryingToProve

I sure will. Thanks so much John!!


----------

